# my first knooked scarf



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Third try here hope it works I am posting my first knooked scarf. I know that not many have seen a project that was done using a knook so here it goes again.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

As promised here is my first knooked scarf. Sorry it took so long to post but I hope you all like it. I enjoyed working on this project and now I can start a new one. Looks just like I actually used knitting needles but as you can see I used the knook and the results were quite interesting. Now I need to work on getting my tension down better.


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

That's pretty! Love the work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you both. It has been driving me crazy waiting to post it.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've never seen that before! Looks really nice! WTG!!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well ladies off to search for my new project in knooking. Thanks for the pats on the back I really needed them after the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It looks great. You make me want to try mine again but I want to wait until after the 1st of the year when things have eased off with mom & all of her doctors appointment & cancer treatments.
Lisa


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

very nice


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

next you should try loom knitting,...but it is addictive...very nice scarf! Very pretty color.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wishing your mom well Lisa, I know all too well how treatments can drain you.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It looks great. You make me want to try mine again but I want to wait until after the 1st of the year when things have eased off with mom & all of her doctors appointment & cancer treatments.
> Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, I have used a round loom for some hats I just have trouble with the smaller looms. I have a long rectangluar loom and a sock loom I haven't had the time to see what I can do with them yet.



realsilvergirl said:


> next you should try loom knitting,...but it is addictive...very nice scarf! Very pretty color.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

I really like the scarf. I don't know what knooking is, but it looks good.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

I tried the "knook" for about two minutes, and put it down. I really need to try it again. Your scarf is very nice. Did it take long to "knook" it?? Joyce


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

So what do you prefer knitting,crocheting or knooking?.....I've never done that or seen it done :!:


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey ciyona, been following your progress with the knooking. Good job on scarf. Your tnsion looks good in the picture. I still find my sts too loose. Want to make a scarf too.
Just wanted to say you did a nice job on the scarf, worth the wait.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice...and intriguing! What tutorial or book did you use to take up knooking, if I may ask, and where did you get the hook? The result looks great - you did a really good job. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I got my hook in a set of 3 from Wal Mart for $6.98. They also come with 3 of the cords for the hole on the other end.


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't buy it when I heard about the new knook techinque from Leisure Arts. So I bookmark it for later, because it has videos on how to use it. Here is the link to the videos for anyone to look what the new crochet technique now.

Huggs,
Edwin

http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

What is "knooking"? Is it a cross between hooking and knitting? Sure looks great!!


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

Knooking, is a cross between the two. I am hoping my parents or sister gets me one for Christmas. So I can enjoy the knook


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

The knook was supposed to be available only at Walmart, but all the local Walmarts swore they had never heard of it. (Even the clerks I had asked before!)

A friend sent me a kit from Florida, and I enjoy using it in boring meetings.--I could sell a few there but I send them to find their own.

Now I find the kits at Hobby-Lobby.

I don't have a camera, and can't post. Sorry.

Carolyn


----------



## babs222 (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful job :-D


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the look of it, very nice work.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice looking scarf. How about sharing the instructions???? arb


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

The scarf turned out lovely! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

If you have a knook you can Utub how it works. There are some great videos on there.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> What is "knooking"? Is it a cross between hooking and knitting? Sure looks great!!


OK, I just watched the video. But hooking needles are expensive. I like the idea of a Locker hook.


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

I knit and do simple crochet around my edges. I'm going to check this out to see if I could do it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I will try to answer all your questions and thank you for your wonderful comments. Below you will find my two favorite u-tube sites that helped me learn how to use my knook. I prefered these videos over the leisure arts one because they made the task simpler to do.

Now to the questions. First it took longer than expected as I had a lot of family things going one but I made time each day to work on my project even if it were only one row. By the time I would get home I was too tired to pick up any yarn work.

As Becca Simth describes in her tutorial knooking is knitting with a crochet hook please have a look at the second link and it will explain it to you. The first link is a slower version of how to use the knook and it is with these two videos that I learned to use the knook and am proud of the results. I can't wait to start another project. Also I have been told that you can use almost any knitting or crochet pattern with the knook. What is nice is you can combine the two styles to create some beautiful patterns.

I was taught to crochet when I was young but could not read patterns or charts so I didn't contiune with it for years. One day last year I taught myself how to knit using a kit called I taught myself how to knit and it was then that I learned how to read a pattern. What a revelation that was to finally be able to read a knit or crochet pattern. As for which I like the best it would have to be Knitting as for the look of a finished project. But I do like all three and Knooking would have to be my favorite because I can achive a knitted look with a crochet hook.

I purchased my knook kit at wal mart and the one where I live had more than a dozen in the store two weeks ago.

The Pattern for the scarf is in the leisure arts kit book and I decided that I would use it to do my first project and go from there. I have a prayer shawl that I was knitting for my mom but have had problems with getting it done so I am going to use that one for my next knook project and see how it goes. It wasn't that I couldn't knit it I just keep losing my place even with life lines so I though I would give it a go with the knook.

I hope I answered all your ?s and hope that I have been able to help you all understand knooking a little better. I suppose we all have a talent whether it is knitting, crocheting, or knooking. So enjoy, and may all your project be filled happiness, love, and warmth.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Your scarf is lovely. I have just bought the set of needs to try my hand at Knooking. I have found several pattern books on eBay with really nice patterns for the knook needles. Can't wait to try this new technique.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't let the knook discourage you. It is awkward at first but once you get the hang of it, it is really simple and now I am going to tackle a cable shawl which will take forever to do especially if I have more family things to do. I promised to do it for my mom so she would have a nice wrap to wear at church. I may have to find or make a longer needle for that though a longer cord will work too. For more information try going to raverly.com and do a search of knooking the ladies there are helpful as well.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Ciyona, your scarf is beautiful. But I don't understand Knooked. Can you suggest a link ? Jassy


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Your scarf is wonderful. I am always looking for larger hooks. I think I for Christmas I am going to ask for the "Magic needle set" look it up on e-bay. I know this is personal preference but I liked the leisure arts videos better. 

PS if you find out where to buy longer cables let me know. 

Happy Knooking!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

link is at the top of the page Jassy.


jassy said:


> Ciyona, your scarf is beautiful. But I don't understand Knooked. Can you suggest a link ? Jassy


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I may have to make my own. But try bag smith. Becca was using a longer and larger hook in her video.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Your scarf is wonderful. I am always looking for larger hooks. I think I for Christmas I am going to ask for the "Magic needle set" look it up on e-bay. I know this is personal preference but I liked the leisure arts videos better.
> 
> PS if you find out where to buy longer cables let me know.
> 
> Happy Knooking!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very Nice.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Thumbs up you are the first to finish! Congrats on a job well done. I would like to drop everything I'm doing to start using my knook, but I have way to much to do to stop now. I'm shooting for after Christmas...Maybe there will be more patterns out there by then.Well it looks like your getting people fired up to give this Knooking another try. 
Ciyona can you post them links you posted in that other thread for the easier pearling stitch here?


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Check out this site

http://www.amazingyarn.com/Pages/amneedle.html


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

lovehomemade said:


> So what do you prefer knitting,crocheting or knooking?.....I've never done that or seen it done :!:


So what exactly is knooking? Yes, I could do a search but I prefer hearing from you experienced "knookers."


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool web site. Didn't figure out how to order yet.Maybe thats a good thing.. lol save me some money.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I prefer knooking and then crochet and then knitting loom then knitting. Knooking is knitting with a crochet hook and a cable attached to the crochet hook. The cable is your other needle. I am so stupid I keep looking for knooking books. Guess what, ALL knitting books are knooking books....OK guys sorry it takes me so long. Guess I need to find a project I can do with my three hooks I sure need the amazing needle set.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've watched the video and it looks like it could be fun. I have plans to give it try after the holidays if I can wait that long! LOL!! thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought the hooks at WalMart too, but have not had the time to get them out. Been a little busy with Christmas projects! I did look over the instruction booklet that came in the kit and it does not look too hard. Need to find some extra time to try this out; you scarf turned out very well. Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

I posted a comment on this needle ages ago. why do you need to buy this needle when you can make your own (or someone handy with a drill that can drill a hole)
if you have a plastic type crochet hook or even a wooden one long or short then all you need to do is have a hole drilled in the end of it. There are various types of yarn that you could use for the cable (try the type they use for venitain blinds, you can get it in small or large sizes, naturally the smaller size would be better and it can be as long as you want it to be say 1 to 2 metres)
Another concept is that if you have interchangeable knitting and crochet hooks then you can create your own size and length with the cables that you want.
try the suggestions before you rush out and buy.
best regards, JOHN


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Ciyona! Love the look! Is this done with the crochet hook that looks like a knitting needle...or the knitting needle that looks like a crochet hook? Your beautiful scarf makes me want to try this new craft!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's a crochet hook with a flat pointed end with a hole in it. You slip the cord in it & the cord becomes your 2nd needle.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Reanna, Guess everyone is kinda getting fired up about it. I just wanted to get something posted so everyone could see what a knooked project looked like. You can use almost any pattern with the knook. Knitted or crocheted. And you can combine the two styles to create even more beautiful projects. As for the links I have two I will post. From there you will find what you need.






http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=126375



Reanna40 said:


> Thumbs up you are the first to finish! Congrats on a job well done. I would like to drop everything I'm doing to start using my knook, but I have way to much to do to stop now. I'm shooting for after Christmas...Maybe there will be more patterns out there by then.Well it looks like your getting people fired up to give this Knooking another try.
> Ciyona can you post them links you posted in that other thread for the easier pearling stitch here?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Lisa and John are both right on the hooks to use. You can purchase a set from wal-marts, on line, or from leisure arts. I have read that hobby lobby has them as well. You can go to www.leisurearts.com to learn more. And use the two links below to help you understand how to use a knook. I found them to be easier to follow than the leisure arts video.
http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=126375


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That's so pretty, lovely and cosy for the season.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for the site pink I put it in my sites of interest to go back to it later. It would be nice to get some different sized hooks for my projects.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Check out this site
> 
> http://www.amazingyarn.com/Pages/amneedle.html


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

God Bless you and your mom and hope she gets cancer free. Happy holidays.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

The 2nd type of cancer was a lot rougher, but I have been in remission for 7 years. God doesn't always spare us the yucky stuff, but He goes right through it with us.

I am more healthy now, at 79, than I ever was before--especially when I was younger.

I pray the same result for any of you struggling with treatments.

Someone very special comes into your life, and when the crisis is over, that friend sort of moves on to help and encourage someone else. People that I welcomed into my life, and expected to stay around forever, moved on.

Now it's my mission to do the same for others struggling with serious illnesses.

It boggles my mind that our Lord chooses to work through people, when He could just declare it done more easily.

I was cured, against all odds. God can do anything. Ask in Jesus' name.

Carolyn


----------



## AnneDee (Nov 23, 2011)

I shall have to look this up, I've never heard of knooking. It looks like a garter stitch finish but done with a sort of crochet hook. Is it an American craft?


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

I have not heard of knooking, but it looks fairly easy. Nice scarf.


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

Please tell how to knook


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love knooking. My hubby made me a set with the extra crochet hook that I have. (I hve several sets). I had a 50% off coupon for A C Moore. I was looking around A C Moore they had the knooking kit . I bought it. With tghe 50% coupon I got the Knooking kit for $5.30. All I really wanted was the book.. I started making a scarf. I am hoping that A C Moore will start selling the Leisure Art book on Knooking. I know they sell them on their website but I do not buy anything online.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just web surfing- found at maggiescrochet.com, she has knooking kit and 6 books for knooking. 1 book was how to, the others were patterns! All were 9.95 for prices on all items (7). I'm going to get the How To book and the one for makng either dishcloths or blankets. That's going to be my christmas gift to myself.Just thought you'd like to know 1 more source. Her site and newsletter are good. One of my favorites.


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

I looked for the knooking needles at Joann's yesterday but only found the tunisian hooks. I viewed how to use them on you tube. Very interesting but between knitting and quilting I don't have time for a new craft. Perhaps after Christmas.


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought mine at wal-mart in the crafts section.It should be along with all the needles.At lest that's where mine was.I have made a baby hat,but that's all.Want to try more,but trying to get past christmas and finishing up my projects.


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

I have some extras that I thought about having my husband drill a hole in for me.May do it to all of mine that way I can have a full set


----------



## Zenobia13 (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't read all the replies but I have never heard this called "knook" before. I googled it and it's just good old fashioned Afghan Crochet with a goofy new name!


----------



## Zenobia13 (Nov 21, 2011)

And another search teaches THIS old dog that "Afghan Crochet" has fallen victim to political correctness and now is to be called TUNISIAN CROCHET!

Whatever, I was doing this 40 yrs ago. Always nice to see an old craft "reinvented". 



Zenobia13 said:


> I haven't read all the replies but I have never heard this called "knook" before. I googled it and it's just good old fashioned Afghan Crochet with a goofy new name!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wish i could reach through the screen and grab it. looks like it will be warm and fuzzy. some things are worth waiting for. like your scarf. good job


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

knooking is not the same as afghan or tunisiam crochet. The knook has a cable or cord at dull end and not a stopper as the tunisian hook does. You can so tunisian sts with it, but it is not the same tool. The cord has to be able to slide thru sts as with end of each row, you slide cord thru sts.It is not new. It was a fad kind of craft from the 80's, but apparently didn't go far.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

If I am right an afghan hook is very long. I have not used one yet. So I say while it matters what type of hook you use for certain project as long as you are getting the effects that you want it doesn't. The question is are you getting a knitted look or a crocheted look to the pattern you are doing. So with the knook you can get a Tunisian stitch and combine it with a knitted stitch Tunisian is crochet using a long hook to hold your stitches a knook is a short hook with a long cord acting as a second needle that gives you the effect of knitting. After doing my scarf I can see how this works and found it interesting. Everyone has they special tool that they prefer to use for fiber work. If you prefer to knit with knitting needles that is fine, if it is crochet that is fine too. Whatever your preference it is fine as long as you are enjoying what you do and put love into your projects. Because someone somewhere is going to enjoy the warmth of your project. It is not that this is better or that. Some of us are talented with the crochet hooks some of us with Knitting needles and others are expressing their talent with the knook. So everyone have a good time with which ever you choose and continue to create love works of yarn art.


----------



## Zenobia13 (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, I see a slight difference. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Zenobia 13 here are some links that may help you understand.






http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=126375


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

well said ciyona. I like the knook and crochet, but only because I'm not as good with knitting on 2 needles...yet.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

It looks so lovely...is it hard to do..? I can only crochet.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

From what I've been reading, it looks like it's easier for crocheters to catch onto. For me, mainly a crocheter, I just have to practice more to get tension even.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona and I are both Knookers....my next project is a headband. Where I have given her sights to crocheters to knitters I give Leisure Arts. The Knook is a trade name for a hole in a crochet hook and a cable added. I am taking a challenge on if you all want to follow that would be great. I have the 365 day knit stich calendar. I am going to try to do all of the stitches with the knook any one want to join me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, my daughter just got one of the knook hooks.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nitz I hope your daughter enjoys!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I need to get mine out and try to get up to speed with you two. We'll see about that calander. Keep this thread going. Maybe we could get a group like ravelery has. Seems to be alot of interest here.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

OK I figured out how to pearl and I all ready got the knitting part down. I found a easy hat pattern. Now I'm on my way to my knitting chair. If you hear any screaming. It's just me.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Love your scarf!! I can't wait until after the holdiay season is over and I can try Knooking again! Too many things to get done--and too few hours in the day. Thanks for posting--doesn't look like you have a tension problem to me!! Beautiful!
Shirley


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, I think that is why I like it as well. Also Jacki, I can see why you like the leisure arts video better. I was just reviewing it and they show you more stitches to do than I have seen in the other videos. However the way the other ones start you off is easier. I will experiment with the leisure arts way on my next project because it is a cable shawl. This will take a while because it is a much bigger project to do. But I am determined to get this shawl done for my mom.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> well said ciyona. I like the knook and crochet, but only because I'm not as good with knitting on 2 needles...yet.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Swtpeapati, it is done on the knook which is a crochet hook that has a pointed end with a hole in it to hold a cord that is used as a second needle. If you go to the links I posted you will see what it is. Also I am posting the Leisure arts how to knook link for you all as well.

http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook



swtpeapati said:


> Ciyona! Love the look! Is this done with the crochet hook that looks like a knitting needle...or the knitting needle that looks like a crochet hook? Your beautiful scarf makes me want to try this new craft!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It isn't as hard as it looks Panda, once you get the hang of it and can find your tension it goes smoother but it is harder to do that first stitch once you have that cast on chain done. With practice it gets easier. It is as fast or faster than crocheting yet slower than knitting. With practice who knows how fast someone can get at using a knook.



panda13 said:


> It looks so lovely...is it hard to do..? I can only crochet.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

wow Pink, now that is an interesting way to go about it. So what will you be doing swatches to make into something else? I can imagine all the knit and crochet stitches you can do. I have the knitting and crochet bible and there are a lot of sts in it to learn. Don't forget tatting I saw on a site that you can use it for tatting as well.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Ciyona and I are both Knookers....my next project is a headband. Where I have given her sights to crocheters to knitters I give Leisure Arts. The Knook is a trade name for a hole in a crochet hook and a cable added. I am taking a challenge on if you all want to follow that would be great. I have the 365 day knit stich calendar. I am going to try to do all of the stitches with the knook any one want to join me.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay ladies, I will keep the thread up though I may not be here everyday to check in I have appointments like crazy this month but I will try to get back to you all as soon as I can. I am juggling mine, my dh, and my sis in laws not to mention dealing with my son's and mother's along with a brother or two. I have a large family and other than my dh I am the only driver right now when it comes to anything more than thirty min's away. Hopefully I will get some rest in between the appts. So everyone have a good time and enjoy knooking. I may even take pink up on the challenge as I am working on my mom's shawl. It will give me a change when I need it.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona if you do not mind I would like to help you keep this thread up. I love knooking I have changed my next project to fingerless gloves starting tomorrow. Hon, not sure if I can do tatting. If tatting is on the calendar I might skip those stitches. I am thinking about you it seems like your plate is full. I will post a picture of my gloves in the pictures place on here or can i place them on your thread?

PS my swatches are going to be 4 X 4's I am going to make an afghan out of the squares.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

If you got this twice, I'm sorry. but where would I find a knook 
hook ?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Knook Hooks started out, saying they would be only in Walmart stores. I went to every Walmart

in the area, but they swore they had never heard of them. Even the same clerks I had talked to before, and describing them---no knooks.

A friend in Florida sent me a kit, which I am enjoying, and now I find them at Walmart and at Hobby Lobby and at Michaels.

There are good tutorials on the internet, and an instruction booklet comes with the tools. Bigger knooks can be made out of large crochet hooks by drilling a hole through the end, to stick cording through. The cording is used instead of another needle.

Kind of clumsy at first, but it speeds up fast.

I take my knook to boring meetings. Carolyn


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

You can also buy a Knook set on line with Leisure Arts.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> You can also buy a Knook set on line with Leisure Arts.


Also online at maggiescrochet.com and e-bay.com


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> pinkrose1969 said:
> 
> 
> > You can also buy a Knook set on line with Leisure Arts.
> ...


Just got an e-mail that says that Annies Attic now carries knook. annisattic.com.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi pink, yes I would love to have help with the thread. Also it is fine to post your pic's of your work. When I posted my scarf I never expected to have such an interesting topic or so much interest in knooking. Like you I love it. So this is what I am going to explore the most. I am not giving up on knitting but this is where my heart is leading me. I posted a link to needle tatting in case you want to learn something new. This is how I learned to tat. I searched a lot of sites to find the right ones to teach me how to start. I am sure there are others out there but this lady starts you off with the basics and from there you will find other links. When I saw that you could use tatting with the knook I thought of how interesting it would be to try it. I am thinking of doing another smaller piece to see what it will look like with a bit of tatting. Of course a tatted edge would be a nice addition to any scarf. I will have to play with it and see. I may just add it to the one I have already done. I don't know yet. Can't wait to see how your afghan turns out.








pinkrose1969 said:


> Ciyona if you do not mind I would like to help you keep this thread up. I love knooking I have changed my next project to fingerless gloves starting tomorrow. Hon, not sure if I can do tatting. If tatting is on the calendar I might skip those stitches. I am thinking about you it seems like your plate is full. I will post a picture of my gloves in the pictures place on here or can i place them on your thread?
> 
> PS my swatches are going to be 4 X 4's I am going to make an afghan out of the squares.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Jassy, if you can't find one in wal marts yarn department try to have some one drill a hole in the end of a wooden or plastic crochet hook to thread a cord through. Do this about a 1/4 in from the end. That will get you started. Go to bag smith. com and look at the one Becca Smith is using it will give you an idea of how to do it.



jassy said:


> If you got this twice, I'm sorry. but where would I find a knook
> hook ?


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow tatting looks hard and not for a blind woman like me. But I may try it out....hee hee!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww; Pink, I hope that you can learn it because it is really easy once you learn the basics. And you can feel what you are doing. Not to make light of anyone who has vision problems I have my own as I get older. Time to visit the eye doc again and get a new pair of glasses. I was going through coupons the other day and some of the writing was so small I needed a magnifying glass just to see the date the thing expries.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Wow tatting looks hard and not for a blind woman like me. But I may try it out....hee hee!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok well girl we are n the same boat Ciyona. Thinking about you and your family.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ciyona is the lovely friend in Florida who mailed me my first knook set. She has been right there with tips and encouragement. I want to meet this lady in person. Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ciyona is the lovely friend in Florida who mailed me my first knook set. She has been right there with tips and encouragement. I want to meet this lady in person. Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you pink, And someday Carolyn maybe we can meet when you get to Florida, I don't travel out of state. I hope to one day get to Texas because my dh has family there. I'm not holding my breath for that though. My kids keep us busy here for the most part. But I would love to meet you. It's like a three day drive to get up that way. As a matter of fact my bil in Texas is a retired priest and he lived in Peoria years ago.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay last post for tonight, I was searching for patterns and many are right there isn't that much to choose from so I think we should all just pick something whether Knitted, crocheted, tatted or a combination of any and make it, post it and see where it takes us. I started my prayer shawl tonight and am trying the leisure arts way of doing it. As I progress with it I will get some pics posted in about two weeks so you can all see my progress. So if any would like to join me in this I think we could make a difference as knookers on promoting a sensational fiber works art. Nite everyone.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Just checking in everyone. I started my shawl and find using the leisure arts method to be difficult but I am continuing on. I am going to take a bet of a rest from a long day and will be back later this evening our early in the morning sometime after midnight. Have a great evening all. Cold is also getting me down thanks to dd for that. Can't wait to see your work. How is the stitch a day going Pink?


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Just checking in everyone. I started my shawl and find using the leisure arts method to be difficult but I am continuing on. I am going to take a bet of a rest from a long day and will be back later this evening our early in the morning sometime after midnight. Have a great evening all. Cold is also getting me down thanks to dd for that. Can't wait to see your work. How is the stitch a day going Pink?


Howdy, stitch of the day will start next year busy making gloves and headbands.....I am so busy I have had no time to be on here. I am looping/knitting right now on my loops because making the gloves goes faster.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the links, Ciyona. I have bookmarked them for future use. Still waiting to see if our local yarn shop has Knooks ordered in.

Wow, pinkrose1969, is it really quicker to make gloves by loop/knitting. I assume you mean a loom. I thought it would be a lot fiddlier. Is it an oblong one or round? Have you a picture of your work on a loom? Sounds very interesting.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Finally got my knook kit out. I'm starting to do the garter st scarf now. I'm not having as much trouble with tension like I did before. Forgot how much fun it is.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes I meant loom knitting. I am doing fingerless gloves. they are simple ones and quick to make. The loom I am using is the blue one of Knifty Knitters. I have pictures under the name of "How much should I sell this for"


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish I could buy up all the knook kits and send them to my friends. I was on a site the other day that is doing a giveaway I will have to find the link to it so any who want one has a chance to get one for free. My local wal mart had over a dozen of them last I checked. Amazing that so many can't find them. I will be out christmas shopping today as much as I don't want to be with this cold but if I don't get it done now I'll never get it done. I have some good coupons for Jo anns and want to use them before they expire tomorrow. I plan on something from the baking isle for my daughter and something big from the needles or yarns for me. Half off on one item and 40% on another. That is the good deals I like to look for. So you all have a great day and I'll be back later.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am having trouble with the st where you go into it from left to right.Any wisdom to be shared?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

are you doing the knit st the leisure arts way? If so you may have to lift the stitch and then put the hook through. That is what I have to do and was the reason I liked Becca Smiths video and the way she does it. But I am a trooper and I am going to learn the leisure arts way.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> are you doing the knit st the leisure arts way? If so you may have to lift the stitch and then put the hook through. That is what I have to do and was the reason I liked Becca Smiths video and the way she does it. But I am a trooper and I am going to learn the leisure arts way.


I was doing it the leisure arts way. Hard to get hook inserted from back to front.


----------



## Dowhowern (Dec 1, 2011)

What is knocking?


----------



## Dowhowern (Dec 1, 2011)

Oops, I meant knooking!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Never seen anything kooked before.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

if your stitches are loose enough you shouldn't have much of a problem/ going through the front you are going left to right for right handed people to knit and to purl you are going through the loop and just catching the yarn and pulling it through. Review your tutorials a few times as you are working and you will get it.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > are you doing the knit st the leisure arts way? If so you may have to lift the stitch and then put the hook through. That is what I have to do and was the reason I liked Becca Smiths video and the way she does it. But I am a trooper and I am going to learn the leisure arts way.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

On page one or two it will explain what knooking is Look at the links posted they are great tutorials and will have you knooking in no time. The scarf is my first knooked project. It was posted so everyone could see what Knitting with a crochet hook looked like. If I can't answer a question I will tell you. A lot of us are new to the art of knooking and want to learn so we are learning together. One lady is doing a stitch a day soon and It would be great to see what we can do with them. Also I welcome even the experienced knookers here I enjoy learning something new and would welcome their expertise.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks citona, will get yarn and knook and work along with the videos. I'll get it. Got the knit st okay, just having trouble with the purl st.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I know, if I am correct leisure arts has you take the hook grab the yarn and then pull it through twisting the stitch in the process it will be one of those stitches I would have to be there to show you. I have noticed that doing the leisure arts tutorial the tension is tighter than the other ones but that is about it. I still am determined to master their way.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have started a child's head band I am sending a picture of it in process. When knooking you will want to have very light tension as this makes it easy to knook. If you are a tight knitter you are going to have problems with doing the stitches. The following picture is stockinette.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is the pictures.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> Here is the pictures.


Oops "here are the pictures."


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning Pink. Loved the gloves you did. I just bought a book on like 900 stitches to learn it is from readers digest. But this cold won't let me sit down with it and work any swatches. I hope this ester-c helps knock it out of me.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

very nice love the color.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Ciyona for the complement. I sure hope you start feeling better. When knitting leisure arts way you only wrap the yarn around on the purl stitch on the knit stitch you place hook on top of yarn and pull through. I think everyone should find their way and enjoy for me Leisure arts works and is fast but it might not be for everyone. Happy knooking. By the way her in Virginia my Walmart sold out and have not gotten any more knooks. I hope they get more.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine here had quite a few and I have five of them within forty five minutes of me. I am off to get some more rest as this cold doesn't have me thinking right. Because you are right with the directions. I think I am going to stay in bed til this cold is gone. Though I will get awful bored. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I may try the other way. I don't care who's I use only that I can do stockinette st. Thanks for the links and I hope you get over that cold quickly. Zinc has been now proven to help with colds now.
Get Well Soon!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow love the pattern it makes!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, just checking in with you all. I still have my cold and haven't been able to do any knooking I so much want this cold gone. I want to keep the thread going for you all and while I am not an expert on knooking we all have to learn sometime. I am toying with a thought, I purchased a book on stitches and may do something with several different ones and come up with a new scarf. While I practice the new stitchs. With over 900 to choose from it should be fun.


----------



## Dowhowern (Dec 1, 2011)

Whatever else knooking does, it works great for the smaller regions of a hat on circular needles! I love it! Thank you for the information!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome and I will start something new while working on my shawl and will post when I can. I am having to share my puter as our desktop fired and everyone is vying for time on my laptop til we can get a new motherboard. So don't give up on me I will get online as I can.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope you feel better. Still working on the head band.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Starting to feel better, doc finally gave me some antibiotics mainly because I developed one of the worst ear infections he has seen in a long time. A simple viral cold turned into a bacterial ear infection. I still have a terrible cough. At least now I don't have to choose between eating and breathing. My throat isn't hurting anymore so that is good. I was worried I was tearing my throat from all the coughing. I started a slouchy hat and am using my knook I hope I can do it. I am still deciding on if I want to do it in the round or seam it up later. Any ideas on which way to go. I know I would avoid the seam if I do it in the rnd but I think I can keep track of where I am if I use a seam.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

My knitting mentor told me to use a place marker at the begging of each new row or round. Haven't tried in with knooking, don't knot if it will work. Might just attach a small saftey pit on 1st stitch. I often get lost when doing rounds. Easy to lose place.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Jacki, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi again everyone, Well my cold is slowly working it's way out of my system and I am just about ready to start knooking again. I fould a lovely purple and black yarn that I am thinking about using for my next knooked project among all the others that I have seen. I was going though pattern books and trying to decide what would be next. So I will keep you all in suspense for a while as I determine what I am going to do.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd like to make some knitted squares, on knook of course, to make a patchwork kind of lapghan. Just some thing to keep my legs and feet warm while sitting in front of tv and stitching. I'm getting th knit stitch pretty well figured out. Going to try the purl st. again. Was going to make garter st scarf, but I'm getting bored already. Just have to see how I do next. Might change color and try a seed st. Was told that is easy to knook.
Ciyona, so glad to hear your finally bouncing back. Hope you continue to improve and get your strength back.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

I tried this once, but couldn't do it. I will have to try again..Yours looks great!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Great Jacki, don't give up. Watch the tutorials and find the best way for you to do the stitches. I know how difficult the purl stitch seems to be, you can do it so don't give up.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Westpond, I put several links up earlier in the post on tutorials watch them and practice them it will help and you can do anything you put your mind too. I am on of the worlds worst at can't do but over the last few years I have learned that I can do. I was taught to crochet when I was 15 but could not read patterns and knew nothing on reading charts either. Then I taught myself how to knit. I have also learned how to make beaded jewelry. I realized while learning to knit that I could now read a pattern I was so amazed that I could now understand them. Now I can make anything I want given the time to pick up my hooks and needles. I am proud of my accomplishment. So don't give up and keep plugging away you can do it too.



westpond said:


> I tried this once, but couldn't do it. I will have to try again..Yours looks great!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi everyone just wanted to say hi and Happy Holiday! My knook cable is a mess I do not know where to get new cables. I hope this finds everyone well.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

What happened Pink? Are you talking about the cords?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Pink was thinking about what you said about the mess. If it is because your knooking cord is too short you can get a cord from the craft department at wal mart or use some cloth ribbon. Just cut to the lenght you need. Any cord that will fit the hole in the knook will do.



Ciyona said:


> What happened Pink? Are you talking about the cords?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

If the ribbon is made of the right material, you can hold a flame under it to stiffen it so you can thread it thru the kmook.

Ciyona, Glad your back. Figured out the purl stitch. It's so easy, don't know why I had so much trouble figuring it out. Now my problem is that as I make eow after row of garter st, my tension gets looser so my scarf is getting wider. My st count is the same , but it's fanning out. Then I dropped a stitch somehow and when I tried to fix it with a crochet hook, I really made a mess and had to take it all apart to start over. May try a seed or moss stitch. Might be easier to keep my tension right. Keep you posted.
jacki


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

My cord is freyed I have not heard about ribbon maybe I need to do that.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Jacki, thanks for the tip on the ribbon. As for the tension you will just have to keep working on it. For dropping stitches if you use one of your other knook hooks and use it to go through a row or two below the dropped stitch and take the hook off the cord you can then take the hook you are using for the project and re-attatch it to the cord and pull out the row and then turn the work you don't lose all your work. I learned to do this while working on my scarf after taking it apart I found that it works quite well for fixing a problem. So it pays to have more than one hook.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> If the ribbon is made of the right material, you can hold a flame under it to stiffen it so you can thread it thru the kmook.
> 
> Ciyona, Glad your back. Figured out the purl stitch. It's so easy, don't know why I had so much trouble figuring it out. Now my problem is that as I make eow after row of garter st, my tension gets looser so my scarf is getting wider. My st count is the same , but it's fanning out. Then I dropped a stitch somehow and when I tried to fix it with a crochet hook, I really made a mess and had to take it all apart to start over. May try a seed or moss stitch. Might be easier to keep my tension right. Keep you posted.
> jacki


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Pink, I found some cord in the craft department that is the right size and bought enough to make a long enough piece to do an afghan. As for the ribbon I found it on a website if I saved the site I will post it later. The lady said she needed long cords and used a ribbon. She said that it was easier to use for working the stitches. I will hunt it up later and post it.



pinkrose1969 said:


> My cord is freyed I have not heard about ribbon maybe I need to do that.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

It was on the row below when I found it. So I take out top row and part of 2nd row up to dropped st, thread it back on cord, then restart from there?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't even know how to do this in knitting


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Pink, I found some cord in the craft department that is the right size and bought enough to make a long enough piece to do an afghan. As for the ribbon I found it on a website if I saved the site I will post it later. The lady said she needed long cords and used a ribbon. She said that it was easier to use for working the stitches. I will hunt it up later and post it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet and afghan.....tell me how it goes please.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That is why people use life lines. Good news is that the knook could help with that. As long as you aren't too far along in knitting you can use a crochet hook to fix a dropped stitch. However, if you have to frog the knook hook may help in keeping you from losing too much of your work using the smallest knook hook and a long enough cord you can get a life line in below the row as long as you are careful not to twist your stitches you should be okay.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I don't even know how to do this in knitting


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> That is why people use life lines. Good news is that the knook could help with that. As long as you aren't too far along in knitting you can use a crochet hook to fix a dropped stitch. However, if you have to frog the knook hook may help in keeping you from losing too much of your work using the smallest knook hook and a long enough cord you can get a life line in below the row as long as you are careful not to twist your stitches you should be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is easy to learn and fun to do....the kit is sold at Walmart! It is a blast.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Lord! I haven't even consider the afghans yet but it is a cool thought. I was just thinking about having cords long enough to do one. My problem is trying to figure out how to do the knit stitch in the front and back loops.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pink, I found some cord in the craft department that is the right size and bought enough to make a long enough piece to do an afghan. As for the ribbon I found it on a website if I saved the site I will post it later. The lady said she needed long cords and used a ribbon. She said that it was easier to use for working the stitches. I will hunt it up later and post it.
> ...


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Oh Lord! I haven't even consider the afghans yet but it is a cool thought. I was just thinking about having cords long enough to do one. My problem is trying to figure out how to do the knit stitch in the front and back loops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mam I too have thought about that. I have my knit calendar and I wanted to do 360 swatches using the knook....wish me luck!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have two projects that I want to get back too. One is the cable prayer shawl the other is a Dragon Scarf. The latter is the one giving me the problem because you have to knit f&b loops which is a challenge for me.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I have two projects that I want to get back too. One is the cable prayer shawl the other is a Dragon Scarf. The latter is the one giving me the problem because you have to knit f&b loops which is a challenge for me.


Yup I hear ya! I just got done kniting on looms a bunch of things people paid for. I am going to knit, crochet, knook, and loom things and go to a craft show and see what I can sell.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes good luck with making the swatches. I am searching the web for how to do different techniques on the stitches. Maybe someone on raverly can help I'll have to go make a post under knooking.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Lord! I haven't even consider the afghans yet but it is a cool thought. I was just thinking about having cords long enough to do one. My problem is trying to figure out how to do the knit stitch in the front and back loops.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Good luck with your craft fair sell.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > I have two projects that I want to get back too. One is the cable prayer shawl the other is a Dragon Scarf. The latter is the one giving me the problem because you have to knit f&b loops which is a challenge for me.
> ...


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Let me know if you hear anything on raverly .....also I am on there maybe we can connect on there too!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sure I use the same sn there so I am easy to find. But I spend most of my time here. I found a good tatting site called in tatters it is based on points and I am not sure about it yet but it was a nice site.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Sure I use the same sn there so I am easy to find. But I spend most of my time here. I found a good tatting site called in tatters it is based on points and I am not sure about it yet but it was a nice site.


Interesting site.....I will look you up there but I too spend all my time here.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I am going though my recent sites and found that there are books out now with knook patterns if you haven't see them yet. They should be on the leisure arts site.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I am going though my recent sites and found that there are books out now with knook patterns if you haven't see them yet. They should be on the leisure arts site.


What really that you can buy?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, there are scarves, hats, baby blankets. So with the books I think we can soar with knooking. I will get some at the first of the year. Also I have a site that they are testing some knooked item and need testers but I am not ready for that I will send you a link if you are intersted.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Yes, there are scarves, hats, baby blankets. So with the books I think we can soar with knooking. I will get some at the first of the year. Also I have a site that they are testing some knooked item and need testers but I am not ready for that I will send you a link if you are intersted.


Gosh I am so interested.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?p=2386991

Okay there it is just move down the page and you will see about the testing.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey I have to go for now I will try to get on later but it will be too late for some as My son will be on wow for hours and right now we are sharing my puter.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Third try here hope it works I am posting my first knooked scarf. I know that not many have seen a project that was done using a knook so here it goes again.


I watched a YOUtube video and couldnt figure it out. I would love to learn how to do this because I prefer a crochet hook vs knitting needles yet I love the look of knitting better than crocheting..


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Songbird, first I would ask which video you watched, I place three links in the post early on and for some including myself the leisure arts video is difficult. I had watched all the videos several times and decided on the other two as the easiest ones to follow. There are more and more sites popping up everyday with information. I am always searching for news. Don't give up I know it is slow to start and learn and the girls here are always willing to help. It does take time to find the way that works for you. As a request from others I am keeping the post open so everyone can learn together and post their knooking projects if they like. Just hang in there and start simple. When you are ready then move on to more difficult projects. It is really easy once you learn the Knit and purl sts. I am working on several projects with the knook at the moment and one is a lace scarf. So far it is looking pretty good as I am beginning to see the lace starting to form up in the piece. It was a little trickey to do a knit st in the fbl but I think I managed a workable way of doing it. I have only been knooking for a few months when time allowed and the scarf was my first posting of something I finished. It is a little loose but looks really good. That is the thing about the knook, knitted stitches look loose compared to regular knitted projects. You can use almost any crochet or knitted pattern with the knook so keep trying and remember we are here to help. Pinkrose1969 is helping me with the post and one of us well get back to you as soon as we can. Happy knooking.



songbird76088 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Third try here hope it works I am posting my first knooked scarf. I know that not many have seen a project that was done using a knook so here it goes again.
> ...


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

You can find some cord in the craft dept that looks like the same cord.It's the friendship cords.You can make them the length you want


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

bretay said:


> You can find some cord in the craft dept that looks like the same cord.It's the friendship cords.You can make them the length you want


Thanks I will look for that.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would like to help you out with crochet...I think that is what you are trying to do right now. Let me give you a few links.

Single crochet:




Double crochet:
http://www.nexstitch.com/v_double_crochet.htm





Knooking:
http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wishing you all Yule Tidings and may you all be blessed in the coming year. May your stitches not be dropped, twisted or frogged in the years to come.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Third try here hope it works I am posting my first knooked scarf. I know that not many have seen a project that was done using a knook so here it goes again.


What is knooking?? luv


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Wishing you all Yule Tidings and may you all be blessed in the coming year. May your stitches not be dropped, twisted or frogged in the years to come.


Same to you and Have a MERRY CHRISTMAS DAY and afun and safe NEW YEAR!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It is knitting with a crochet hook Maureen. Scroll up in the post and I have left you some links to see what it is. Basically it is giving you the ability to create a knitted project using a crochet hook with a hole in the end to hold a cord that acts like the second knitting needle to give you the ablility to knit.



maureenadrian73 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Third try here hope it works I am posting my first knooked scarf. I know that not many have seen a project that was done using a knook so here it goes again.
> ...


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I just got an msg from Annie's Attic. They are featuring Knooking. They have the kit and several book too. They got a book for beginners and 1 on hats, dishcloths and a few others. May want to check it out. I'd post a link, but don't know how. I just use anniesattic.com.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas Jacki, I have seen this one leisure arts site for all the new books. As for posting a link you bring up the page and then copy the url and paste it to your reply and there you have it. My lace scarf is coming out great. I am seeing the lace work now and except for the knitting in the f&bl that I had to figure out how to make that work it is coming along. What I did was to do the front loop as normal the to knit the back loop of the same stitch I went in from the otherside to it made a little twist to catch the back st it is an increase that worked when I post it hopefully you can see how it was made. I am working this scarf with a sock yarn so it is very fine. Once I worked the 3 sts to a increase of 6 sts it went great and the pattern is coming out beautiful.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I just got an msg from Annie's Attic. They are featuring Knooking. They have the kit and several book too. They got a book for beginners and 1 on hats, dishcloths and a few others. May want to check it out. I'd post a link, but don't know how. I just use anniesattic.com.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Ciyona, I'll try that.
Good job on lace work. Are you working from a regular knit pattern? I might try a dishcloth like that.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I just got an msg from Annie's Attic. They are featuring Knooking. They have the kit and several book too. They got a book for beginners and 1 on hats, dishcloths and a few others. May want to check it out. I'd post a link, but don't know how. I just use anniesattic.com.


Please post the link....I would be very interested in this.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona can you post a picture I would so like to see what you have done are you doing the scarf that is crochet and knit with the knook or is it a different pattern.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi ladies, When I get the pattern a little further along so you can see it better I will get it posted. I am doing a pattern for a dragon scarf found in piecework mag. May-June 2011 issue the one on lace. On pg 26 is a lovely knitted scarf called (the dragon scarf to knit.) By Inna Voltchkova.
So if you have the mag look it up and you can see what it suppose to look like. It is only a chart so I am learning to read a chart as I learn this pattern. I am truely amazed at how the lace design is forming and can't wait to get far enough to post a wip so everyone can see it forming. I am beginning to start row 15 of 517 so I have a long way to go working with sock yarn. As I said the only hard part was the k1f&b. 3 sts increased to 6 so what I did was, knit my k1f normally from right to left and pulled up the st then to knit in the back I inserted my hook from left to right and pulled up my st. This gave me a little twist in the loop I was working in so I could get both loops on my knook for the increase. It is the only time that is used in the pattern as you set up the first row of knitting. When you get to the end you don't have to worry about it as you are decreasing. Right now it is only about an inch and a half to two inches in lenght so when I get it to about six inches if it looks like I can post it so you can see the pattern I will post it then.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, I messed up my being able to get on with aol again as I deleted old mail so I am using a differnt email to get the digest to the forums but as long as I have my posts I can get here without a problem. It just doesn't notify me if someone posts a commit. Therefore, if I don't get back too quickly that is why another two months wait before I get it back. Such a bummer for Christmas. Other than that it was a nice one.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

link requested
http://www.anniesattic.com/list.html?criteria=20111225a&source=aemotw


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Those are the ones I saw on leisure arts website. I want the hat and dishcloth books.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sometimes frustration hits as I look at websites on knooking. They all talk about how you can convert your patterns but isn't there anyone on the blogs that want to help you get patterns and learn. I know I am doing the lace scarf but really Ladies, give others who are new to knooking a helping hand and get them started. In my searches I am looking for new things to do with my knook. People talk about passing on a craft so it isn't forgotten about. I think if I ever did a blog I would devote it to knooking to give others a chance to learn the craft and not struggle with having to filter through all the other information on other crafts. You search sites that mention knooking and you have to get through all the crochet and knitting only to see what you already have seen a thousand times. I do appericate all the ladies hard work on their sites but really Through us a bone and help us get past the newbie stuff. Sorry just venting.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am doing all knitting patterns from knitting books and magazines.....just can not do large projects yet. Trying to figure out how to do afghans and sweaters on the knook. I know for the afghans you can do blocks or panels...yuck!

I am doing this and it is a knit pattern.
http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2011/11/a-very-seedy-dishcloth.html


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Very Nice. I had seen it and was thinking about it for later. I would think unless you are working an afghan of several squares you could extend your cord to the lenght you need and work the afghan like you were using a circular needle. The weight is in your lap and you can tie a loose knot in the cord so you don't lose your stitches. Isn't it wonderful to have such a great tool as the knook. I can just picture the possibilities for making large blankets and afghans.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Ciyona. I like the scarves and dishcloths, but would like to think of someday doing anafghan of size. Would it take jost a longer string/ribbon? Not there yet, still working on tension. Funny in crochet and knitting, I'm a tight stitcher. Wonder why so much trouble now being loose. Like you said, just practice.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes jacki, just add a long enough cord or ribbon to do the job. I had to frog my scarf last night lost my place after dropping a st. Now it is coming out with the tension being much looser than before. I decided on using a regular knitted co talk about getting frustrated. I am back up to row seven and will put a bit of embrodiery thread in for a life line every seven rows now lesson learned.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:



> Yes jacki, just add a long enough cord or ribbon to do the job. I had to frog my scarf last night lost my place after dropping a st. Now it is coming out with the tension being much looser than before. I decided on using a regular knitted co talk about getting frustrated. I am back up to row seven and will put a bit of embrodiery thread in for a life line every seven rows now lesson learned.


Hon so sorry! I am working hard on continental knitting at the moment. I love doing all these cool things. I did a swatch on the knook and on two needles....the needles won I will show you.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I need to profect knooking or I need to stop doing it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay I was looking at them both and it looked like you somehow skipped a stitch but when you pull the cord out you would have dropped it. So how did you get the two holes? Don't give up. the tension looks good. You just need to find out what happened.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Yes jacki, just add a long enough cord or ribbon to do the job. I had to frog my scarf last night lost my place after dropping a st. Now it is coming out with the tension being much looser than before. I decided on using a regular knitted co talk about getting frustrated. I am back up to row seven and will put a bit of embrodiery thread in for a life line every seven rows now lesson learned.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Try slipping the first st of the row after you do row one and see if that gives you a uniform border. Kinda makes a chain up the side.



pinkrose1969 said:


> I need to profect knooking or I need to stop doing it.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pink, don't give up. I thought you were doing so well.I am still working on tension. Like Ciyona said, I'll use lifelines. I had to frog whole scarf too. Couldn't fix a dropped stitch. I'm going to keep trying! Stubborn or should perserverent.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I do not think I can get the tension down on the knook. I need to work on that. The hole I thought was a missed stitch too but it wasn't. I do not know. I am still learning. I am working a ton of things at the moment. But really enjoying it.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hang in there, We'll get it yet, Right?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay, thinking about it did you perhaps go into the bottom of the st. where it looks like two sts. I have done that in regular knitting and didn't realize it til later. Keep going it is looking good. I don't worry so much about my tension as getting the pattern right. As long as I am consistent with the tension I am doing it comes out looking fine. I am a tight knitter and crocheter so I have to always watch the tension. I think too that it is the pattern you are working on. As I am doing this lace project I am not worrying about tension because it is suppose to be a little loose. When I did the scarf above I needed more tension because of the stitching.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am not giving up at all. Practice make perfect.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pinkrose1969, that's the way. I got other projects going to but try to do some knooking each night. Slow but remember the tortise and the hare.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You know as I look at your swatches I see how the knooked swatch is loose but really it looks good do try slipping that first st through it really looks great going up the side of a project. Later ladies my DH was planning on taking me out to dinner.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> You know as I look at your swatches I see how the knooked swatch is loose but really it looks good do try slipping that first st through it really looks great going up the side of a project. Later ladies my DH was planning on taking me out to dinner.


Enjoy your dinner.
To slip a st, just slide it off knook onto cable? Some time things that are obvious to others just arn't to me.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness slipping the first stitch is a life savor. Thanks for all the kind words. Ciyona yes I think the hole is because of going in the wrong place of the stitch for the knook is known for that.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your mistake, I'll watch for that too.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom has only 5 more radation treatments & then I can start practicing my knooking. I want to wait until she is all done & we don't have to go some where every day.
Lisa


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom has only 5 more radation treatments & then I can start practicing my knooking. I want to wait until she is all done & we don't have to go some where every day.
> Lisa


May God bless you and I pray for 100% recovery!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure but this looks like tricot or tunisian knitting that we used to do in the late 60s. Does anyone else remember this form of knitting?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

It is similar to tunisian, but the sts slide off the end of the hook onto a cord that acts like a 2nd knitting needle and then the work is turned. The knook hook is about the same size ass a regular crochet hook.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> It is similar to tunisian, but the sts slide off the end of the hook onto a cord that acts like a 2nd knitting needle and then the work is turned. The knook hook is about the same size ass a regular crochet hook.


Thanks. I didn't know if anyone was old enough to remember tunisian knitting though you can still buy the hooks in Spotligh here in Aus.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Jacki, you do your first row and on the turn you slip the first st of everyrow after. The border looks like you chained it up the side. Boy am I loving how my lace pattern is coming along I want to double the size before I post so you all can see how it is forming I am getting excited about the way it looks and I was tempted to take a pic tonight but I want to wait just a bit longer. I have to use my cell phone so I can up load them. I will do a front and back so you can see both sides. Wish I knew how to put notes on the pic so I could explain it better. In piecework I can copy the chart for my own personal use. I am doing it in a darker purple that the one that is shown in the magazine.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Tell your mom that I am praying that she comes through this with flying colors. Been there. Don't worry about not knooking at the moment you worry about getting your mom well. We will be here when you have questions about knooking.

I have hopes that this page will keep going and be a learning tool for others who want to knook or already know how. I have been looking for other knooking sites and the ones I have seen have the same thing mostly. I want this forum to be something special and a place where we share what we have learned. I never saw myself running a forum before especially when I have so much to learn myself.

Thanks to Pinkrose1969 and to jacki.reynolds3 for there help in keeping this forum going. You Ladies are great.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom has only 5 more radation treatments & then I can start practicing my knooking. I want to wait until she is all done & we don't have to go some where every day.
> Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Sunnybutterfly, I haven't done either of those two styles yet as I am still new to knitting then got hooked on learning the knook. So far the one scarf is all I have done with the knook. I am working on a beautiful lace scarf that I hope to post soon as a wip. Go to the links that were posted early on and they will explain knooking. Once you have the knit and purl down it is a matter of getting your tension down. Other than that it is really simple. Each of us have a talent and it is seemingly to me that mine just might be with the knook. Though I crochet, tat, and knit as well. If you can't get any hooks drill a hole in the end of a crochet hook the size you wish to use and put a cord through it. Works the same as the ones you get from the kits.



sunnybutterfly said:


> I'm not 100% sure but this looks like tricot or tunisian knitting that we used to do in the late 60s. Does anyone else remember this form of knitting?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay as I was working on my scarf I realized that when I mentioned slipping the first stitch I forgot to tell you that I was doing that with the yarn in front then I would knit the next st and so on as the pattern said. So I don't know how this will work with other patterns whether you want the yarn in the front or back. Just a precaution to let you ladies know about.


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to try knooking, was it difficult? Does it take longer to make something? Your scarf is beautiful, great job!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Also when you slip the stitch it is done knit wise.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Ciyona aboout the slip stitch. I'm going to start doing that on my practice swatch. I do like the look when kitting regular.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes I am slipping my stitch knitwise. Not the leisurearts way I am using one of the other two tutorial methods. I am slipping right to left just as if I were slipping on to a knitting needle. Also try to keep it tight as I am having trouble with that part I am working on it though.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Also when you slip the stitch it is done knit wise.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi csbstar, as with anything you first learn it takes time to find your pace. Knooking started slow for me as I was trying to figure out which of the three tutorials I posted early on in the post worked best for me. I haven't given up on the leisure arts way of doing knooking I just find it too difficult for me to use. Yes, it took me a while to finish my scarf because I didn't have a lot of time to devote to it at the time. Once you get the knit and purl down pat you can make almost anything. I love the knitted look of things and when I was 15 I learned to crochet, then sometime last year I taught myself how to knit and saw the knook about four months ago and feel in love with it. There weren't many pics out there on knooked projects so I posted the scarf.



csbstar said:


> I want to try knooking, was it difficult? Does it take longer to make something? Your scarf is beautiful, great job!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome Jacki. Just try to keep them tight otherwise they are really loose.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Thanks Ciyona aboout the slip stitch. I'm going to start doing that on my practice swatch. I do like the look when kitting regular.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got too loose, started over. I'm not done yet!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ladies Ciyona is right you need to find what works for you. I like Leisure arts....that is just me. I also am teaching my self Continental knitting. Very interesting form of knitting. Plus I continue to perfect knooking and crochet. Much loved to all you knookers.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pinkrose... I watch women knit continental and am amazed at how fast they go. I've tried but it eludes me. I'm still not real proficient with english as I too am self taught.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Pinkrose... I watch women knit continental and am amazed at how fast they go. I've tried but it eludes me. I'm still not real proficient with english as I too am self taught.


Jacki you can do it if I can it takes practice and you need your own Technic.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm having enough trouble getting up to speed with just the knit and purl sts. But I've gotten the moves down right. I don't know if I could retrain myself at this point. I'm always afraid of dropping sts. and I do that alot when I try continental.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Was all set to upload a pic of my wip but I am going to have to try something else. Could get the driver for my phone installed and I can't find my disk. I will have to see of I can get it with the camera. I'll get it figured out in a day or two and get it uploaded for all of you.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona I can not wait.....


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Laughs Pink, I will try the camera tomorrow I have kodak just need to put the program on the puter and hope it works. I should have it on by tomorrow night.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd like to see it too. Waiting with baited breath,LOL. j.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I am not trying to keep you all in suspense just having trouble getting the cameras to upload if all else fails I will go to cvs and get it on disk and put it on the puter that way. However, it occured to me as I am working on this that I am doing some things wrong. Like I should be slipping my first st purlwise with yarn in front but I am doing it knitwise with yarn in front go figure. Still looks good. So now I am making it my own. I had to create a stitch and now I am slipping knitwise not purlwise. Still has the same effect to and is looking good. In general not bad for doing my first chart.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Have a question. Is there anyway that the forum will post new comments without having to go out and come back to it everytime I comment or someone else does?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Being creative is 1/2 the game. As long as it looks good.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Have a question. Is there anyway that the forum will post new comments without having to go out and come back to it everytime I comment or someone else does?


Not that I know of. I have to go to watched topics to get any updates.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I wasn't being creative it just happened and as I was looking over the chart with my new magnifier I realized the mistake and I had said I was slipping knitwise in the post when I should have been doing it purlwise. But I was being creative with the k1f&b though.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I had a webcam and skype.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you get your news letter okay.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hope it is okay Jacki, I put you on my buddy list


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I wasn't being creative it just happened and as I was looking over the chart with my new magnifier I realized the mistake and I had said I was slipping knitwise in the post when I should have been doing it purlwise. But I was being creative with the k1f&b though.


Now that is tricky!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I get updates by mail. Can you use your phone for the picture that is what I do.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona, Be honored to be your buddy, But I'm not real sure how that works. I guess I click on buddy list at top of page to add you? Then what, do you leave msgs there or what? Never used that feature before.

Your "new " stitch is what I meant by you being creative. Rather then making a mistake.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Checked out the buddy list. I get it, and added you to mine. Pink wasn't sure who you were talking to but I can take photos on phone then I send to a friends phone who then sends photos to my e-mail. That's the only way I can get it on my computer. It's a long process. My phone is a cheap tracfone.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well Jacki and Pink, I tried to use my phone to send an email to myself then upload from there but I don't have the web on my phone. I don't use that service because of the cost. I did understand about being tricky and creative on making a new stitch too. I am not quite sure how the buddy list on kp works but it lets you know who is on line and in Kp. Guess I will have to learn more about it too. But in general I think it is a way to send a pm easier. Go to the blue help link and click on buddy list it will tell you what it does.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok ciyona. One thing it does is if you start a new thread, I'll be notified so I can follow you and vice versa. I'll read the rest in a little while. I've been busy trying to crochet a shawl for my home health's aide for a late christmas. She asked if I would do one about 3 days before Christmas. I'm not that good, but am about 80% done. Then she wanted a cell phone case which I did today. Want to get to my knooking, I miss it. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just want to wish you all a Happy New Year!!!!!!! And many more to come!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

OK everyone what is this buddy list about let me know I want to make a few people my buddies if that is OK with them.
Happy New Year to all!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

go to buddy list at top of page and enter persons name. Got to home page to learn more about what the buddy list is for. Have a good night. I'm out.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> As promised here is my first knooked scarf. Sorry it took so long to post but I hope you all like it. I enjoyed working on this project and now I can start a new one. Looks just like I actually used knitting needles but as you can see I used the knook and the results were quite interesting. Now I need to work on getting my tension down better.


Ciyona: What is the stitch you used for your knooked scarf? Lovely. If you mentioned it in the last 17 pages, please tell me again.

Someone said knooking is like continental knitting, so I googled that. Yes, now it's easy. I have done enough frogging for awhile.

I don't catch on as quickly anymore, which is frustrating. Stubborness helps me a lot.

BTW, I love knooking. Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

here we go I hope. My latest work in progress


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I missed what knooking is, have never heard of it. I would love to know, it looks like you used a crochet hook.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Sand dollar, in a way it is a crochet hook but it is special made. It has a tapered end with a hole for the cord. The cord acts like a second needle so you can create a knitted garment with a crochet hook. You can do almost any knitted or crochet pattern with the knook. Which is what I am doing. The finished project should look like the dragon scarf in piecework mag on pg 25 the chart for the project is on pg 26. I had to do a k1f&b in three sts to set up row one. I had to be creative here so I could get 2 loops on the hook for the increase. Earlier in the post I gave some links to tutorials on knooking. It is really easy once you get the knit and purl down and learn to get your tension right.



sand dollar said:


> I think I missed what knooking is, have never heard of it. I would love to know, it looks like you used a crochet hook.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy New Year to all
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Use safety lines Carolyn. The st I made isn't hard I inserted my hook to knit and to do the back loop I inserted it in from the opposite direction. I don't use the leisure arts way of knooking so that may be a problem for some. It is insert from the right behind the front of the loop then bring your hook around and insert from the left. As you catch your yarn it will give a little twist allowing two loops in the same stitch. I read somewhere in the fourm that you couldn't do a k1 f&b loop so I kinda impervised and it worked. It is only three sts for the scarf I am doing which gave me an increase of six to set up my first row.



carolyn tolo said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > As promised here is my first knooked scarf. Sorry it took so long to post but I hope you all like it. I enjoyed working on this project and now I can start a new one. Looks just like I actually used knitting needles but as you can see I used the knook and the results were quite interesting. Now I need to work on getting my tension down better.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy New Year Lisa.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Happy New Year to all
> Lisa


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona your work is looking good. Are going to have a long enough cord or have you already added one. Did a skinny nylon ribbon work?
I am just about finished with mr fiends shawl. Just have to weave in ends. Still making small granny squares for an afghan, but I can now spend more time praticing my knooking, Fianally.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona, I love the scarf it is so pretty!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ciyona: Thank you, I tried the kf&b increase and it works just as easily as you said it would.

I wonder if a long shoelace would work as the cord. I have a locker hook with a bigger hole in the end that would accomodate the larger shoelace.

Your knitting is lovely. Thanks for the close-up view.

Carolyn


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't Knook, however I think your scarves are really pretty and I love the colors, have you seen all the 4 new books that Mary Maxim has out for the Knook?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy new year again everyone, I will try to answer everyone rather that putting up extra posts. First Pink, Thank you and Isis, thank you as well and Yes I have seen the books. I just haven't purchased any of them yet. I don't have children small enough to make something for so I am shying away from those at the momment and I am thinking about the hat book. 

Now Jacki and Carolyn, 

No Jacki, I didn't haven't used a ribbon but I was in Jo Ann's the other day and purchased some cording then made my way around the store and found the plastic cording in the children's craft area. They had a lot so I managed to get a enough cording to last a long time in about 36" strands. After looking at the ribbon I wanted something a little stronger to work with.

Carolyn, A shoelace will work depending on the size of the piece you are doing and the lenght of the lace. I thought about that too but the ones I have would only work for my locker hook and I wasn't ready to use that besides the locker hook I have is about the same size as one of my knook hooks. 

I did another post with the scarf but it didn't show up in todays digest maybe tomorrow. It is (wip knooked, the dragon lace scarf) same pics and have to thank my sil for helping me get it on the puter. I sent it to his phone and he emailed it to me. A few more rows and I'll be just about ready to start the repeat section. I will have to do that 14 times then start the opposite end then it will be done. Will take a while and I can added a longer cord if I need it as I work. I know I have to add longer life lines but that is an easy fix.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think I know what cording you found. Good idea, won't fray and should last a long time and sts should slide well. Good idea. Thanks.

Welcome Carolyn, I'm Jacki from WNC.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope so. I will change my cord tonight.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got my friends shawl done. Now on to knooking again. Got to practice more.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Mary Maxim's Knook books. I couldn't find them on Amazon.

Thanks Ciyona, I don't need clothes for little people right now. I didn't realize these books featured those.

Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Mary Maxim's Knook books. I couldn't find them on Amazon.
> 
> Thanks Ciyona, I don't need clothes for little people right now. I didn't realize these books featured those.
> 
> Carolyn


Hi Carolyn, Leisure arts has books for scarves, cables, dish cloths and 1 other. I like to do dish cloths. 2 other sites have the same books for 9.95 a piece. Ciyona knows where they are too. Hadn't tried Amazon yet, so good to know. Thanks Carolyn.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just want to let you all know you do not need Knook books any knit book works.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

The instruction book that comes with the knook, shows a baby blanket made with 12 squares. I like the simple pattern they show. Next time I'll use dishcloth patterns and put them together. Fun.

I made a drawstring bag, using the same pattern. The eyelet row was easier than I expected.

Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

There's even a book out now to convert knit patterns to crochet. I wonder is the will work?.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona, been meaning to ask where abouts in FL do you live. I was raised in Sarasota-Bradenton area.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ciyona you are right the video by Becca is so much easier to follow. Now I just have to work on the tension. I did 3 rows. This is fun. Thank you. Mom only has 3 more treatments. she will be all done on Thursday. She has Monday off because the holiday was on Sunday.
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Jacki, I live about 38 miles south of Orange Park Fl and an hour east of Gainesville, Fl. Gator country.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Lisa, how is your mom doing? I am glad you got a chance to practice your knooking. You will have to post it when you get a good piece of it done so we can see what you are working on. Have a blessed and healthy new year.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Ciyona you are right the video by Becca is so much easier to follow. Now I just have to work on the tension. I did 3 rows. This is fun. Thank you. Mom only has 3 more treatments. she will be all done on Thursday. She has Monday off because the holiday was on Sunday.
> Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Mary Maxim's is a catalog where you can purchase yarns and other things. It is a nice catalog. The knook books are on leisure arts as Jacki said, They are also on annie's attic website. Pink is right too. You can take almost any knit pattern and do it on the knook just follow the directions as long as you can knit and purl you can do it. And with my kf&b stitch I told you about you can do even a lot more.



carolyn tolo said:


> Mary Maxim's Knook books. I couldn't find them on Amazon.
> 
> Thanks Ciyona, I don't need clothes for little people right now. I didn't realize these books featured those.
> 
> Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Changed my cord to the plastic craft tubing tonight. It was a little hard to get through the hole but I did and now I am watching to see how it does over the string cords. I had purchased some of that too and it was really long so I cut a good long piece of that too so when I get ready for an afghan I'll have some long enough for a big blanket that I want for my bed. I want to make it in one piece. There is a cable pattern I am waiting on that is due out later this month I can't wait for it to be available it is absolutely exqusite. It is called inca cabled blanket. Right now the pattern isn't printed yet. Here is a link to the site and a pic of the pattern I want when it is ready.

http://www.busybeingfabulous.com/index.php/2011/11/australian-country-spinners-inca-wool-shoot/comment-page-1/#comment-2440


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ciyona she is doing good she gets tired a lot but other wise seems to be in good spirits.
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I do know the tired feeling. They told me it would go away but I still have to pace myself. I can do normal things it just takes me longer than most. Cooking is the hardest mostly. That is were I could use the help but unfortunatly I don't get it. So I do it the slow way and they have to wait if they want dinner in a hurry. And cleaning, what would have taken a few minutes can take me over an hour. I don't try to do the whole rooms anymore without help. I hate having to live with a new normal in my life. My mom is 83 years young and she can work circles around me now. I think the frustrating part is when I need help my kids and dh who has been ill himself for the last 18months don't even bother to as if I need them to do something. Oh I am rambling and I shouldn't. You got your mum to worry about. I just don't think my kids are in denial. I am doing really well otherwise. If I had one wish it would be that no one would ever get cancer in any form. That is what I would gift to the world if I could. Keep your chin up and let her do if she likes. She is frustrated enough with all the treatment. Huggs to you both. And a prayer of healing and strenght.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Ciyona she is doing good she gets tired a lot but other wise seems to be in good spirits.
> Lisa


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lisa I am glad your Mom is coming to the end of the treatments. Now she will be tired a lot it might be frustrating to some because she will not look sick ie loss of hair and all. But I hope and pray all the family is patient and loving. 
Ciyona, I LOVE that afghan I wonder if we have a size hook that will be big enough. man I wonder how many chains it will be.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa, Prayers for your mom.


Ciyona, sounds like you have been down that road. I too, had cervical CA years ago and have been clear of it since 1989. Now I am battling liver disease and pancreatic CA. It's not an easy road as some of you know, but I try to keep busy and a positive attitude.

Good morning to all on our little thread.


----------



## margt (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never seen that before - lovely!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

We just might have to make our own hooks as for the chain I have a king size bed oh my what a project that will be.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Lisa I am glad your Mom is coming to the end of the treatments. Now she will be tired a lot it might be frustrating to some because she will not look sick ie loss of hair and all. But I hope and pray all the family is patient and loving.
> Ciyona, I LOVE that afghan I wonder if we have a size hook that will be big enough. man I wonder how many chains it will be.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will be back later tonight going out. As of my ca a positive attitude is what you need. I know that the dr's tell me they can't cure me just keep me in remission. So staying positive and telling myself that I am well, mind over matter thing helps. So to all stay well, and good health. Keep knooking or knitting or crocheting and be happy. Anything to stay positive. 

Love and Huggs,

Pat


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Were having our first big taste of winter. Lows below 0 with high winds and a little snow. Not used to this. Working on crochet afghan to stay warm. Have a nice night out.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

good news I found out the pattern for the blanket I wanted is out and will be in yarn stores in a few weeks. I however, ordered in on line from a company who ships to the US. It is costly but I didn't mind I wanted that pattern now I will have to learn the UK way of doing it as their sts aren't always what ours are. It will be fun and we have many from the UK that will help us if we get stuck.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

We are suppose to be in the 20's tonight. Stay wram I am going to watch a recorded movie and work on my scarf will be on a little later before bed.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Were having our first big taste of winter. Lows below 0 with high winds and a little snow. Not used to this. Working on crochet afghan to stay warm. Have a nice night out.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Search ths site, there is a chart that gives UK terms and converts to US terms. I got a copy here some where. Main one they use alot is a treble crochet is actually our DC. They use that alot. Look for the conversion chart or you can google it if you can't find it here. I don't know where my copy is or I'd send it to you,if I find it, I'll send it along. Goood luck on bedspread. I think I would do mine in blocks or sections of some sort. My crocheted afghan I am woorking on is hard enough to hanlde in my lap.Though it is good for chilly nights.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Jacki, I would apperciate the chart but I think I can ask another member that is savvy on this sort of thing if anyone knows were to get the chart conversions she will. The bed rug as they call it pattern will be sent out after the 9th of Jan. they are closed for their holiday time I guess. It is a knitted one not crocheted and it looks like it might be done in panels.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Search ths site, there is a chart that gives UK terms and converts to US terms. I got a copy here some where. Main one they use alot is a treble crochet is actually our DC. They use that alot. Look for the conversion chart or you can google it if you can't find it here. I don't know where my copy is or I'd send it to you,if I find it, I'll send it along. Goood luck on bedspread. I think I would do mine in blocks or sections of some sort. My crocheted afghan I am woorking on is hard enough to hanlde in my lap.Though it is good for chilly nights.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I might have mis read you quote really tired and will turn in early tonight just checking posts.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

wish Wal-mart would carry book for knooking too. They have the kits in some stores. Anniesattic and maggiescrochet are the only 2 places to find the books and kits. Annies attic carry the "locker hook " and tubing for them too. Some people can get the list of abbrieviations used. warning it is 42 pgs long.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona, when can you get back to your relaxation.
book are not acailable at WM yet. You,would think since they sold the kits, that they could carry the beginner books too. go with the kits so why not stock them?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, I don't think the knook books have been out very long, I first saw then over christmas vacation on the leisure arts website then again on annie's attic. Wal-mart only carries a few books on knitting and crochet and then the small pocket ones for hats dishcloths, ect. I don't think we will see them in the store.

The bed rug as Craftee cottage calls it is a new pattern that has just come out in Aus. I had to pay overseas shipping for it but I had to have this pattern I can get the conversion for it latter if I need it as the pattern isn't written in American terms. It didn't matter I just had to have that pattern when I saw it. It is called on the patons site inca knitted cabeled blanket.

I think I over did things over the holidays as I am dealing with being over tired as of late when I don't need to be because I am not doing anything to warrent it. So after a long morning I am going to get my nap in so I can start getting my strength back.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Ciyona, when can you get back to your relaxation.
> book are not acailable at WM yet. You,would think since they sold the kits, that they could carry the beginner books too. go with the kits so why not stock them?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been wanting to make an afghan where it's made of small bright colored squares and then put together with black yarn for between squares and the border is black. Kind of stained glass window look. I've been crocheting squares like crazy. I need to take a break and do some more knooking. Getting better on the purl stitch, but tension is still getting looser as I go. Not a good look. Got to go back in this thread and try the slip stitch on each row edge too. I'll get it.
I too, have been overdoing it and am not getting enough rest the last 3 days. I do get relaxed when working with yarn though.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom had her 25th & last radiation treatment today. I have done a little practicing with the knook.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank God mom is done. I think I am going to give up on two knitting needles and I think I want to perfect knooking and loom kitting and crochet those are going to be my forte. I am going to finish my knitted dishrag. and call it quits. Maybe when I am old I will pick it up.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I tried to knook a pattern while watching TV. Bad idea. It is easy to frog, and I picked up the rows of raw stitches with a slim circular needle. If I try to pick them up with the knook hook, it gets too tight and pulls.

Audio programs while knooking will work better. Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa, hope your mom does well.

Pinkrose, giving up on straight needles too. I'm to clumsy. Maybe another time.

Got lots of boooks on tape and cd's, I know what you mean.

Wonder where Ciyona is?
Jacki


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona is around don't worry know she has been under the weather lately. Yes, I need to focus on a craft for a while. Might get Martha Stewart looms and work on getting set up for bigger projects on the knook.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> Ciyona is around don't worry know she has been under the weather lately. Yes, I need to focus on a craft for a while. Might get Martha Stewart looms and work on getting set up for bigger projects on the knook.


Found in Wal-Mart's craft dept, some hemp cord that comes in diffrent lengths. Will be easy to thread thru knook and is stury and you can use as much as you need to make karge projects. If I ever get my tension eveen, I'd like to do a table runner and eventually a blanket. Think this cord will do the trick. Not sure if it's the same as what Ciyona is talking about. But it would work.
Hope she gets to feeling bettter.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Morning ladies, I am sorry I haven't been around much. Part of the the reason is my son has been taking up time on my puter as our other one is down and my DH too. I feel that my cold is returning some but I started my antibiotics again and hope that helps. My young grandson was really sick last night and I had to go out and get him some jello and broth for today. It hit him like a brick. I picked him up from day care and he was fine til about 8pm last night. Bless his heart. My doc is concerned with my health because of what is going on with my husband so I had DH go in and talk to him and he allowed my doc to get some of his records so he could better excess what I need to look out for and wants to send me for some new ct that does a three deminisional scan. And has talked to my Oncologist about it. I will call today and see if the scan can be done at their office if not I will have to go elsewhere for it. Right now my DH isn't contagious but it is a form of TB which may have been caused by the humara he was on for RA. This has been going on for 18months and we were told over Christmas what it was. Now we are waiting to find out what strain it is. So that may be too much infor but I wanted you all to know what was going on.

Lisa I am glad your mom is done with treatment and is doing well.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't give up on kintting Pink or anyone else, I like to think of it as taking a break from knitting. I am enjoying my knooking and I am not sure bout the plastic craft tubing I am using I want to give it a few more rows. The one good thing is my tension is a bit more consistant. But if it gets too tight it is harder to work the hook through. 

Jacki, Hemp should do just fine as a cord as long as you can get it through the hole in the knook. 

I also just purchased some hooks and my hubby drilled them for me so I have a few larger hooks now to work with for doing my afghans and blankets. I think I might have to work on one to change up my projects so I don't get bored with the lace one. I started my repeat section at the doctors yesterday. And will have to do this section 14 times. Scarfs can be easy yet hard with the long repeats. But I Will get it finished.

You know I was doing some research last night on knooking and I have noticed that a lot of information that we have posted is out there on the web. Like the stitch I told you all that I created for the knook and in my research I have not found anyone else having come up with a way to k the front and back loop. How interesting is that. I have made a new stitch and it will benefit people everywhere that are using the knook. Most of what I find is on knitting f&b.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your husband. I'm going blind from a medicine I took years ago. They now know it causes blindness. I feel liike a guinea pig. Are they going to compensate me? H%[email protected] no. Infuriates me, but I've just got to accept it and move foward.

The honp thread I saw was more like a thread and round. I Might have ro enlarg hole in knook or do what you did, get some hooks to drill thru and then the hekp I think would work good. How do you drill a hole and in what size hook works best? J and up?

Might get a locker hooj with rubber tube and try it out for bigger projects like blankets etc. Been told you can get them on e-bay too.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry about the side effects. I think they should at least refund the money you spent on the bad medicine.

Side effects are heart-breaking. We follow directions so carefully.

I've been there too. Carolyn


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful work. Nice even stitches.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Kimmyz.

Sorry to hear about the bad meds Jacki, You can use a dremmel drill or if you have some one who can use a regular drill that would work too. I have several sizes and tried a small d hook but my dh miss judged and broke the hook were he put the hole so I will get another one and try again. I wanted one small enough to try some socks with. The bit was a 1 7th drill bit matched it to the hole in my knook. For a hook with a fat end you could go in the bottom about a 1/4 inch and glue the cord inside I would put some thin wire just a enough to get the cord in that way and let the glue set gives a nice smooth way to slid the loops down with less hassel of getting caught. But haven't tried that yet and I think Crochet Dude had one on is site that way so you can see how it looks. I have to go get my son and when he gets home the first thing he will want is to play warcraft. He will be in denial as he has been working thank God for that. So I may not be on til well after midnight if he doesn't go to bed at a decent hour.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I also agree with Carolyn, there should be something that can be done against the company for the bad drug.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

There is all kinds of lawyer ads that have class action suits for a few drugs. My brother took Actos and got bladder cancer, but said these ads were all a scam for the lawyers.I don't know if he's right about that or not. Had a bad reaction to another drug years ago and tried to sue, but not a lawyer any where would touch the case. Makes you wonder.

Say g'nite to Ciyona now.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I went to Michael's today and they swore they didn't have any cords. That was silly. He called a manager and again swore they were not there.

I found a wall full of them. (needed for long knooking)

Employees sat around while shopppers waited in long lines to check out at the only 2 counters open.

I won't be going back. Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

It is interesting that on this thread, there are lawyers advertising for victims of non-Hodgkins Lymphoma. I had it severely, and I know others have too. Usually ads come when when a subject has been discussed on this page.

Some people actually mention a subject, just to see it pop up in an ad here.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

How are you doing with yours Carolyn, that is something you and I have in common other than the knook among other yarn works. The only way a lawyer could help me is if they could prove that I got mine from a transfusion. It was a year and three months after my transfusion that I was diagnosed with NHL. Long story for me to explain here. But you know I am okay and I deal with it daily. Just hate how tired it makes me at times. Life is funny at times. You think you get it all figured out and something else comes along to through a wrench into it. I never use to be one to fall asleep in a chair and now it seems I struggle to stay awake so I try not to use my recliner if I want to stay up. Of course you say I should rest but too much rest isn't healthy either. I need to start going on walks but I hate to do that alone even with my dog. Our lab is a horse and my chow is a sweetheart, And my newest member is a mix jack russel and I think dachsaun mix she is too big to have chiuaua in her. She can be a pest so much that I can't knook, knit or crochet. So enough of that.

I tried to thread a larger hook that my husband made me but he is going to have to adjust the hole it is too small I want to throw in a couple of hot pads as I work on my scarf.

Please forgive my ranting will I work on getting back to my so called new normal in my life. Sometimes I feel like I am very over whelmed and out of touch with myself but it will pass. 

I have been researching to see what I can find and I found some history on the knook. It is a Japanese invention to help people with one arm. It was developed by a threapist When I find the link I will post it I am sure I saved it somewhere. All the Japanese information is in their language and I don't have a translator to put it in English. Just a tid bit for you Ladies to ponder.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona, It take tine to grieve the loss of life as we used to know it. You'll have good and bad days, but eventually you will accept your affliction and most days then will be better. It really is a grieving proces and you bounce around the diffrrent stages. Hospice helped me to understand that. Even 12 yrs after my diagnosis, I still jump around those steps. But it's normal!. Just pray for a more positive attitude as that is healing on it's own. Between prayers, not just my own and a positive attitude is what has kept me going all thede years. The doctors are baffled, but my liver guy knows I could go on indefinitly with my way of handling my disease.
It's okay to dump, vent, rant or rave. That to is normal and cleansing. I don't mind, hopefully other will understand to. I'm sure thay will. Look for a PM from me soon.
Any way. I'm addicted to the little granny sqares. I can make 11 out of 1.75 oz's of #4 w.wt.yarn. But sqares onnly have 2 rounds, so for a good size blanket, it's going to take alot of yarn and time, but I'm eager to see it put together. Using mainly scraps but guess I'll have to buy some of the brite colors. I'm lacking in orange, purples and white. Haven't even started to figure hoe to put together nor how many squares I'll neen. I'll get there. Right now just having fun making them. Can't say I've done any knooking other than frogging the whole thing for a third time.
I'll get it one day. When adding a life line, dose it get tangled with knook cord? been hesitant to try it. Maybe try today. I like the idea of liife lines.
Get back to you ladies later. We ought to come up with a name for our little group here. "The Happy Knookers", I don't know.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ciyona, we enjoy you so much. Not just your courage, or your skills, or your gentle teaching.

WE ENJOY YOU. It is so good to know you.

Carolyn


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

i just bought a knook and watched video and im afraid to try it..need pep talk i guess..lol


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Darn lost my whole reply now I have to start over with it.

Jacki, get some extra cord and when you want to put in a lifeline, leave your working cord on the loops like when you turn your work. Pull the cord off the hook and leave it then add your new cord and began your work again. If you get caught or tangled it isn't that bad as long as you don't knot it. When you get to the end of the row hold onto your lifeline and gently pull your working cord out of the loops as normal and turn your work it should be fine.

Carolyn, Thanks for the nudge I sometimes forget when I am helping others to takecare of myself and let my immune system get down that is why I got that cold over the holidays. I was running my sis in law to dr's and then lost my brother and had that to deal with then Christmas shopping need to be done. So I over did things. I forget that I get tired myself and pushed things to get them done. Not to mention my dh and I had our own appts. So basically that is what is going on I am a bit run down. I do always check on the forum and try to get my responses in for you all because I know like me we need the support to learn this new/older craft. I love doing it and look forward to chatting with you all and learning. So nudge me anytime. 

Piggysue, We are here to help you any way we can as we are learning too and it is an adventure for us. Which video did you watch? I posted three. Leisure arts is the hardest one to do so try one of the others first. Then when you feel you are ready go on to learn the leisure arts way if you like. I worked on a project last night using the leisure arts way and it is still much slower for me. Just remember we are here to help.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Jacki, I did look at the site you sent but it froze up on me I will look at it later on and see if I can get further with it. It wasn't anything you did. I have been having websites freeze on me a lot lately. Well. I am signing off as my son is home for the weekend and would like puter time. I will check back later when he gets off line.

I believe someone on ravelry uses the name you suggested. 

Our knook mission sounds interesting because I think it speaks of teaching knooking to others. Did you ladies know that we have had over 9000 views to the site. I wonder what others have thought of it with that many views. Would be nice to see what others think and if we are doing a good job.

Oh and in my searches there are links to the forum. I guess some thinks we are worth a look. That is something.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

yes i watched the leisure arts video could u tell me the other ones that r easier///thank-you and prayers go out to you>>>>


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona, nice to hear about all our hits. Wish more people would ask questions or be willing to learn. Like it was said earlier. We are willing to help.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well Jacki, there are a lot of negative thoughts being spread about knooking and though it isn't really all that knew it is to those that have never heard of it. So I think some of the ladies are afraid to try because of that reason. So I try to explain that instead of having to bring along all the knitting needles and a crochet hook you just need the one to knit and crochet a piece. I was thinking of starting something new that is a combination of both other than a scarf and is simple to do kinda just something to piddle with and see what I get. I have some books on the different stitches and I am going to spend a few days searching for something to work on. I have plenty of cotton yarn and maybe I will do a spa cloth of some sort.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

That is my plan, to just do a dish cloth. A scarf at this rate won't be done til next winter lol


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I was kinda thinking the same thing, My scarf is about 517 rows give or take and I am only on row 41 or so. There is a spa cloth I saw that is useful to me at the moment.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I have not heard any negative comments about knooking. 

People here are either fascinated, or quiet.

Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to say, on other knooking threads alot of 2 needle knitter think knooking too slow, one said "what's the purpose" etc. They just need to try it. I'm more a crocheter so maybe why I like the knooking better than 2 needele knitting. I'm not fas by any means as I am still practicing my tension, but I'm having fun doing it.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Piggysue you can do it!!!! It is a blast and it is much easier than 2 needles. Ladies I love you all and sometimes we need to vent it is OK to do as long as we get something out of it. I think I want to try something knew on the knook I am done with scarves and things. Just do not know what to do. Plus I want to prefect this craft. My tension is off and my stitches do not always look good.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope I can get this tension thing resolved soon.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Evening ladies, Well, Pink had talked about doing swatchs of all the stitches. What if we made 6x6 or 8x8 ones and sew them into something. They could be squares, or any other geometric design. We can combine them as crochet and knitting. Or maybe entralac. We practice out stitches, and work on our tension at the same time. The plastic tube I am using makes it difficult when the stitches get tight but the tension is better. 

Piggysue, did you get the other tutorials I pm'd to you last night did they work. Somewhere in the beginning of the post I put them there as well.

Carolyn, Jacki is right about the post I remember that one and know who she is talking about but I won't mention a name it would be unfair when she isn't here to defend her reasoning. But let us just say that is the reason I started this topic. To show everyone how fun knooking could be. And what they projects looked like as there were no pic posted at the time I started this.

It just takes one to discourage many from finding what talent they have. Yes I crochet and yes I can knit. I won't say I am a beginner at either I just don't know that much. As for knooking I suppose since I have a fascination for it I am more experienced there. It gives me the best of both styles and helps me learn what I don't know in the other two styles. It is a learning aid. And when I am ready to pick up my knitting I will be all the more wiser. 

I do think what Jacki is saying don't let the negative get you down and discourage you. You have a group of friends here that are willing to support you. Because in my book no one style is better than the other. Just different and we all have the right to choose which we would like to master.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Going to bed now good night everyone.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well said. It is just diffrent and may not appeal to all, but knooking should at least be tried. It's also good for kids to learn on and people with disabilities of thier arms to fingers. It is easier for me than 2 needle knitting and may be slower to some, but it gives me a bit more control. Speed will come later. As with any craft , it does take practice so I am taking my time to do it right. I call it perserverence. 

Good night Ciyona, sleep tight, I won't be far behind.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Such good friends. Good night. 

I got to bake for teenagers today. Fun.

Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

How's it going Jacki? My dh let me go to hobby lobby today and then we went to dinner. He is working hard to get our other puter up and running finally got his new motherboard. I purchased some tatting thread that I wanted and a couple of hankies. It is definetly a nice store but no cheaper that Jo Ann's and they didn't have near as much as Jo Ann's does. I chose the tatting thread because I am going to try to us it in my knooking at some point and wanted to make something for my mom. She loves tatting pieces but never learned how to do it so I wanted to make something for her. Now I just have to decide on a pattern. I would love to learn irish crochet someday. For now with just a few things going I plan on sticking to my knook but needed something to give me a break. I still keep searching for new things about knooking but still find the same things. I would love to see the work of others who have been knooking.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

People shouldn't knock it til they've tried it a few times. And knitting patterns are good.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning, that is so true. I have been taking a couple of days off from my knooking and just chilling. I am going to get back to it tonight but it is my ncis night too. So I will take time for that too.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just got an E-mail from Herrschners. They now carry the knook kit and 3 book, sold seperatly or all 4 for a special price. I forgot it already. Just thought you ought to know. Hope your feeling better Ciyona. Missed you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Much better now. Just impatient that my dh hasn't gotten the other puter up and running. He put the new motherboard in and can't get it going with the programs loading something about it not recognizing the hard drives. He will get it though. He has built our computers for years now. I need a vacation from my kids and grandkids. The tv is always going or the kids are arguing constantly. I need qt for myself. It is hard for me to concentrate on my knooking as well as knitting. I love them all but sure wish they could make it on their own. Hopefully things will get better really soon for them. With the economey down it is hard for anyone to be on their own. Especially with two kids to raise.

I have a question, How have you been finding the reading in the digest as of late?


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you like Knooking was it harder than knitting or crocheting?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes I do Lynnie, at first it was just a bit difficult to get started but after you master the knit and purl stitches it is easy. I think it was harder for me to learn to knit but with the tutorials out there it makes learning any of the crafts easy. You and start and stop them as needed to catch on to what you are doing and from there you can excel at anything. Don't be discouraged just keep practicing.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Lynn, Welcome. I am mainly a crocheter so I think that is why I find knooking a bit easier than 2 needle knitting. I've been practicing and am getting the tension much more even. Ciyona, I'm on a roll here. I've been doing it the leisure arts way, but think I'm going back in the thread to try out the other ways. I am actually doing it diffrently than the LA booklet says. I go thru the stitch from front to back but keep my working yarn to the back. That's my knit st and it produces a fine garter stitch.

That's ok, I recently found there is a single crochet and an extended single crochet. I've been doing the extended st all this time. Found it doesn't matter as long as I don't mix the 2 together in a row. But I'm doing it right now. Who knew.

Go watch news, eat then back to the knooking. I'll check in later.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I started my Ashton scarf today. My cotton knit big shrug is great for waiting and talking at the same time. My knooking is far enough along that I can do squares on the plane.

I have the 365 day knit-stitches calendar, so will work through some of them. And sew them together (crochet?)

I admire you experts, but I don't like to do the same thing many times.

I love to start new things. I need a "finish it" partner.

Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Carolyn, I know what you mean. I got caught up by Christmas and now have 4 or 5 more things going at once again.
When do you leave for your trip?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well done! Did you get Liesure arts free "Mixed Stitch Knook Scarf" pattern???? PM me if you missed it


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Well done! Did you get Liesure arts free "Mixed Stitch Knook Scarf" pattern???? PM me if you missed it


I wasn't aware there was one. I'd like a copy if you don't mind?

Been seeing you on cats.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Carolyn, I know what you mean. I got caught up by Christmas and now have 4 or 5 more things going at once again.
> When do you leave for your trip?


february 6. Things are not good at my sister's in Maryland.

I have had too many close relatives die in my arms. So that should make this time a little easier, people say.

Nope. Each time you do the best you can. Carolyn


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I wish you well while your gone.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, Jacki,


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Enjoy your trip Carolyn. I do pray that your family will heal and that you have a memoriable time.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, time to hunker down and get to knooking. I have missed it the past few days. Had so much going on. And resting of course. 

Jackie I didn't know there was an extended st can you explain it more? I just got the twelve days of Christmas patterns, I was thinking of doing them on the knook and practice the LA way of knooking with those. I am considering maybe putting a tatted edge on them just for fun.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay going to watch my tv shows for the night and do some of my knooking. I will check back before bed. Gnite all until later.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona, Go back a few replies in the thread. Hennalady will send you some patterns for knook. I got them. Think you'll like them too. G'nite.


----------



## moellercl (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok Now I have to google knook because I have never heard of it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Moellercl, if you can get to the first few pages of this posting there are links for how to knook that I posted read through the post we are trying to get as much information as we can for anyone who wants to learn how to use them. It is fairly easy to do you just have to practice and work on your tension. If you are a crocheter it will be easier to pick up. If you are a knitter it seems to be a little more difficult. Mainly because knitters are use to working with two needles. The cord on the knook acts like the second needle. Using this you can combine a knitted and crocheted project together to create some beautiful works. Also you can use almost any knitted or crocheted pattern with the knook. Catch leisure arts tutoraial on the mixed scarf on their website as they have one to show you how to combine the two styles to make a scarf.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

oKAY cIYONA FOR EXTNDED SINGLE CROCHET,

INSERT HOOK INTO CHAIN OR STITCH, YO AND PUUL UP A LOOP, 2 LOOPS ON HOOK.
YO AND PULL THRU ONLY 1ST LOOP ON HOOK,
2 LOOPS STILL ON HOOK.
YO AND DRAW THRU BOTH LOOPS ON HOOK.

The diffrence is you yo and draw thru one loop then yo and draw thru both loops.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

sounds like a half double crochet. Never heard of it as an extended crochet.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> oKAY cIYONA FOR EXTNDED SINGLE CROCHET,
> 
> INSERT HOOK INTO CHAIN OR STITCH, YO AND PUUL UP A LOOP, 2 LOOPS ON HOOK.
> YO AND PULL THRU ONLY 1ST LOOP ON HOOK,
> ...


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

A hdc you draw through 3 loops, the "esc" is only two loops.
Good morning,


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh I see now thanks and good morning.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was just on Ravelry & they have some different knooking stitches & patterns. I just typed knooking in their search bar.
Lisa


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I was just on Ravelry & they have some different knooking stitches & patterns. I just typed knooking in their search bar.
> Lisa


Lisa Thanks, that's great. I belong to ravelry but have'nt been on it much. Here they have a group just for the knook craft. Have to check it out.
Have you tried it? Would love to see your work if youve got any.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am not working on my knooking right now because I have 6-8 afghans that I need to knit. I have 4 of them started. I really need to get working on them right now & when I need a little break from them I will go back to my knooking.
Lisa


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa, you sound just like me.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ravelry won't accept my email address, nor my password. I suppose I should just re-sign-up, but I got stubborn. Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I picked up my knooking tonight and tried using the post it notes to help with reading my chart and I still had problems. I guess I am going to have to use my dry erease pen and just mark where I am to keep me from getting lost.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ravelry takes a user name & password not an e-mail address & password.
Lisa


----------



## michelleandcompany (May 12, 2011)

It looks good. 

I bought the knook kit and have not opened it up yet. I will wait until I finish my charity project before I attempt to start knooking. 

Please post pics of your next knooking piece. Thanks.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh how I wish I could read and speak Japanese. I was on the I'd rather be knooking sight and she had a link to some japanese books the pics are awesome.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I just might have to get rosetta stone's learn a new language so I can read the books.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a video tutorial. I hope it helps :O http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49510-1.html
Also a search above has lots of postings and some are very helpful insight!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=knook&u=&s=0



Ciyona said:


> I just might have to get rosetta stone's learn a new language so I can read the books.


 :?: :shock: :idea:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Henna That isn't what I need. But thank you. I was looking at some books written in japanese and at all the lovely patterns that they do. I am researching their knook patterns. Of course If I was smart I would just go get my book on japanese socks and study it like crazy. It is written in English but has the charts written in japanese and they do give the meaning so maybe I will attempt that again. What I am looking for in the patterns is to be able to do them on the knook. It is hard enough for me to knit with two needles let alone five.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I suppose with all the searching I have been doing I am either looking in the wrong places for information. It just seems to me that with Leisure arts pushing the knook they would have a better support system out there for those of us who wish to learn. I have questions of my own and can't find an answer. Kinda like when I had to make my kF&b to make an increase. I have yet to see any video that explains it. And that is why some people say things can't be done. For some patterns we have to know how to make one and to do other increase sts to make the patterns work and look right so where is the help with all the ladies that have been knooking for a few years now. 

I am not frustrated by any means I just have questions that I can't get answered so I muddle along on my own. With help from everyone here. Seems to me there isn't many out there that know how to do this that are willing to help those of us that really want to learn. The information is so vague.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

New mary Maxim catalog has knook kit and several books on inside cover. Now I want more stuff.
Think I'm going to keep going on in a narrow garter st scarf. I got a good start and sts are looking much more tight and even. Might use a 2nd knook hook and try doing some purl sts and ST st for a whilr too. I always seem to have several things going on at same time.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is knook hard, I dont want the spend the money if its not enjoyable. I always have ten crafts going at the same time too.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I just got an order for knooked wrist-warmers, to be sewn inside coat-sleeve cuffs, like the snowsuits we used to wear.

My first order, and easy. Good.

Ciyona, we see you as the Knook teacher. I don't think we could find a better one.

Thank you, Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ditto to Ciyona!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

lynnie2 said:


> Is knook hard, I dont want the spend the money if its not enjoyable. I always have ten crafts going at the same time too.


The kit and a booklet with instructions and a few projects is really pretty easy. It does take a little pratice to get tension even, but I think you'll enjoy it. I find it easier than 2 needle knitting. But I am teaching mtself how to knit. The kit can be had for 9.95 at most sites, so you don't have much to lose if you find it's not for you. But I think you'll like it.We are here to help you too. earlier on this thread maybe page 1 or 2 shows links to alternate ways of knooking. So if 1 way seems difficult, there are other ways to do it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Lynnie, as with anything it does take practice but if you like the knitted look and haven't mastered knitting the knook is easy to learn. Once you learn the basics and find your rythem you will soon be making all kinds of projects.

Everyone I decided to set my scarf aside to do a pair of fingerless gloves. We have seen them before someone else had posted them a few weeks ago. My son works outside in the cold and I am making them for him as he is a carpenter and needs to use his fingers to hold nails and I am not ready to tackle the ones with the half fingers. I may add a little pocket on the inside for those little hand warmer packets to fit in but we will see.



lynnie2 said:


> Is knook hard, I dont want the spend the money if its not enjoyable. I always have ten crafts going at the same time too.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww; you ladies are so sweet. Carolyn, Jacki, Pink and the rest of you. You all teach me as well. I want to tell you all that I apperciate your friendship and know I have been a bit down as of late. Ususally happens around the holidays. But I got some really good news today.

My oncologist told me that I can get my port out if I want that I am in full remission. Thank you for your paryers and support. I called my mom and told her the good news as with all the issues we have had with one brother passing and another having been in the hosp and rehab she needed the news. Mom is 83 and she is such a precious gift to us. I am thankful that I still have her and all of you. May you all be blessed.



carolyn tolo said:


> I just got an order for knooked wrist-warmers, to be sewn inside coat-sleeve cuffs, like the snowsuits we used to wear.
> 
> My first order, and easy. Good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pinkrose1969!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

That's great news. Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It is almost hard to believe that almost eight years later I am still going strong. I will never forget the day I finished my first bout of chemo. It was my Mom and Dads wedding anniversary. I watched what lung cancer did to my dad and he passed in 1980. When I was diagnosed in March of 2004 the first thing I said was it isn't going to beat me because we have come a long way in treatments. When my doc. asked what do I want to do I looked at her and said, "You do what you have to do and I will do what I have to do. Now nearly eight years later I am still going strong. Funny how life is, I don't think she expected me to get this far with stage 3a cancer. Especially one they can't cure. But here I am doing things I never thought I would do. Knitting, tatting, and learning how to use the knook. I knew a little crochet and did my oldest grandson a blanket all in single crochet for his bed and taught myself how to do the other things. One of the things I would love to do is see Stone Henge. Might never get to though. My husband doesn't like to fly and I don't want any part of the ocean to take a cruise. There are other things too and I have to choose what is the most necessary. I am content with the way things are so no worries life is good.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am glad that you are in full remission. Mom does not go back to see any of her doctors for 3 months. She is still really tired all of the time & the radiation spot is getting redder & she says part of it is looking like it is going to peel soon.
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Lisa, did they give your mom any burn cream. It really helped when I had to have radiation treatment for a tumor. I still get tired but have learned to accept it and I try to get my naps in. I call it my new normal. Sometimes it is tough because you are use to doing things and now you have to pace yourself. What would take me a short time to do now takes me longer especially housework. What took me an hour to do now takes me all day because of the fatigue. I will admit I could use help in that area but I think my kids and dh think I can do it like I use to. Oh if your mom hasn't do it yet take her to a look good feel good class. It is very informative. It doesn't cost anything and is worth it. I waited until after I finished my chemo the first time and wish that they would have had that as an introductory course for patients. We had fun and also your mom may get sensitive to prefume and colognes. I couldn't and still don't handle them well. Especially if someone seems to have poured it on. It would litterly make me gag and even at the dr's. office I would tell my nurse I would be outside because I couldn't handle the strong prefumes women would wear in the office. I know I am offering advice that you may not need or want but I do truely know what you are going through. Our caregivers are very special people and sometimes it doesn't seem that we recognize you enough for what you do for us. So from me I say your mom knows how special you are. Thank you for being a good caregiver. If you just need an ear I will listen.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I am glad that you are in full remission. Mom does not go back to see any of her doctors for 3 months. She is still really tired all of the time & the radiation spot is getting redder & she says part of it is looking like it is going to peel soon.
> Lisa


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ciyona,

We went to Stonehenge in the '70s. At that time, they let us go right up to the huge stones and lean against them.

It was an awesome experience. People would swear they could feel great power held there.

Now, since idiots have spray paints, you have to stand behind a fence or railing.

I finished treatment in 03, and was declared in remission 5 years later.

You and I know we are cured by God. God bless you. 

Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Pastors' wives (me) and nurses (me too) learn to use unscented deodorants and shampoos. Because you are right. Also, try new foods. You will like and dislike different things since the treatments. I just love room-temperature beets, straight from the can now. ???

Carolyn


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

They told her to use clear aloe jell & an ointment called Aquaphor whcih is made by the people who make Eucerin hand lotions. You can buy it at the drugstore or pharmacy. It comes in tubes or jars & makes a good ointment for your dry chaped lips with no bad taste. They have a web site for the Aquaphor. www.AquaphorHealing.com
Lisa


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Funny how we all end up here together of all places all over. I fought and won 2 bouts of cervical cancer and was told I was cired in 1994. Then I get this liver disease which has turned to liver ca and have had it for 6 years. (unheard of). Then late last year they say I now also have pancreatic cancer. I'll admit I have alot of bad days but I'm still here and usually bounce back . My bounce back times are getting shorter but it still happens. I wasn't supposed to be here according to drs,(not God). I'll listen to Him. Ciyona I am so happy for you as you look so young. I'm 53, but you look younger than me and have alot to live for. You GO Girl. And thoughts and prayers for all the other miracles here and miracles yet to be.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

jacki my uncle had the same cancer his was at stage 4 when they found it. They found it on Saturday & he died on Tuesday so he did not suffer. He had a lot of different stomach problems for years. They were exploring for something else when they found it he died at home with his family.
Lisa


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a nice link to get you all started, and you can buy them there:
http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook
I have a post on KP as well with lot of good feeback.


AnneDee said:


> I shall have to look this up, I've never heard of knooking. It looks like a garter stitch finish but done with a sort of crochet hook. Is it an American craft?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa I know I am blessed. I have been stage four for over 6 months.Sorry to hear of your sudden loss. But be glad he isnt suffering. I wouldn't wish this on any one.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay new name for post Survivors knook. Seems to fit with all the ladies here. I will look up my cousin's website he devoloped lotions and creams for cancer patients, His sister, brother and father all have different froms of it and he has come up with some good stuff. I will let you all know. My son is home and wants the puter since he can't be on during the week I let him play his games but when I get back on I will try to find the link for you all. 

Aloe is the best product around Lisa. I was fortunate and didn't get the serious burns like I have seen a lot of people get but they gave me a cream that began with a B I think it was really good. Have a good evening everyone I will be on sometime after midnight. Depends on how long my son stays up tonight after a long day of work.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi ladies, here is the website I talked about if you would like to explore.

http://www.isleoflux.com/index.html


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all, Watched BagSmith videos over and over. Can now do both knit and purl sts. Alittle clumsy, but I know how to do them. Now for more practice. Hennaladykim wants me to make a cat toy with knook for her cat. Pattern on leisure Arts site. Am going to try to make 1 for her cat and 1 for each of my 2 also. Wish me luck.

Hope your ok Ciyona, miss you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Jacki, I was working on the fingerless gloves for my son but switched to my loom. I needed to finish something quick for him so I am just doing a tube for him to insert into his jacket pocket and should have it finished tomorrow.

After my good news I learned that my 90 year old uncle passed away on Friday evening around 10pm. He was the last of my dad's brothers and now there are only cousins left on my dad's side of the family. I have an uncle on my mom's side that will be 92 and will be going to his birthday party next weekend. He is my mom's oldest brother. It is only him, one other brother and my mom left on her side. I don't know what we are going to do when we loose them they are our elders and all very loving and caring bunch of family. When you are young you don't think about getting old at least not til you see that you family has shrunk and it is mostly cousins left. So while I start my year off great as for being in remission, I start off with a loss as well. Number two, of recent family members to pass. Mom always said it comes in threes and I don't think I am ready for that one this year.

Enough sadness, I am going to get back to my yarn and get to a better place in my thoughts. I am hoping that I will have something good to talk about soon without all the drama.



jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Hi all, Watched BagSmith videos over and over. Can now do both knit and purl sts. Alittle clumsy, but I know how to do them. Now for more practice. Hennaladykim wants me to make a cat toy with knook for her cat. Pattern on leisure Arts site. Am going to try to make 1 for her cat and 1 for each of my 2 also. Wish me luck.
> 
> Hope your ok Ciyona, miss you.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ciyon I am sorry for your loss. I know what your mom says about things in threes my Aunt Rosie lost her sister Barb in January 2010, her sister my Aunt Nancy in March of 2010 & then her husband of over 50 years December 22, 2010. 
Lisa


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I lost mom in 1980. My best friend, Then my dad in 1996m but we were not close. I Have a vrother n MN, and were bot very close either, I feel like an orphan at times


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

This is were I feel like life has slapped me in the face and says wake up. I wish I had paid attention to my elders more. They had so much to teach us. But it was the seventies and we were on top of the world discovering who we were to become. To busy to learn lifes little lessons. Now it is too late and those that mean the most are leaving us. One thing I know for sure is that they are at peace, healthy, no more pain, and happy. Together in heaven and still watching over us from above. I just regret not visiting my uncle more. 

Thanks all for your support cause I needed it. I will call this time state of confusion. I will plug along with my yarn work and get through this. Special people only come into your life once in a lifetime and you are all special people. I think today I am going to finish my one project and then go back to another and take time to settle down and get back to normal. I don't like having nothing to write about but bad news so I am going to get out of this and find something to write about that is cheerful. If I am not on for a few days it is that I am working on getting out of this time so when I can back I won't be bringing everyone done I hate that. So keep on knooking and if you need anything pm me. I may not chat in the post but will answer what I can for you. It shouldn't take long. I plan on three days. Two if I can get something better to chat about. You are all such good friends and I don't want to let my sadness effect you and your health. Stay positive.

Huggs Ciyona.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

friends are there to support each other and there are tomes we just need to vent and get all that crap out. I don't mind as I consider you my friens. So do what you need to do. Losing a loved one is a big deal, so don't hold it in, You do have to grieve your losses no matter what they are.

My eye dr gave me what he calls good news. I don't. He said I won't be 100% blind. I won't have any central vision but I still have about 2% of my peripheral vision. I don't call that good news. But I can still crochet, knook and trying to nake rib stitch handwarmers. Something new for me.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, thought I'd take a break from knitting as I had to frog that project. Need to start over with life lines. Going to use life lines in knooking too. just in case. though it is harder to drop a st in knooking, I have done it there too.

Hope all is well with every one. been quiet today.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ciyona, I am now the elder relative. Hard to believe. My Mom was one of six and my Dad was one of 7. I was the oldest grandchild on both sides. I was always cutting somebody's meat at the children's table. Nobody has to cut mine---yet.

Jacki, Did your eye doctor mention macular degeneration? Several people here have that problem. One of them proposed to me recently. I can't. Sorry.

Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am just checking in. I have been working on the tube for my son's jacket with the loom and have it half done. Also I have been getting some much needed rest and just taking it easy. I need a room I can lock everyone of my kids and grandkids out of and just sit with my hooks and needles. A room that is sound proof. Then I need some nature music and or my celtic music something soft that I enjoy. I think too much tv blaring and kids whinning is taking it's toil among everything else it's like I can't hear myself think. Too cold out to just take a long walk so it is like you just can't get away from the noise that keeps us from relaxing. I purchased some new hooks the other day now if I can get my husband to get the ends the way I want them I will be able to knook doilies and socks. We are working on it when I get them done I will post them but only God knows when he will get around to doing it for me. So keep practicing and enjoying the knooking.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Ciyona, I am now the elder relative. Hard to believe. My Mom was one of six and my Dad was one of 7. I was the oldest grandchild on both sides. I was always cutting somebody's meat at the children's table. Nobody has to cut mine---yet.
> 
> Jacki, Did your eye doctor mention macular degeneration? Several people here have that problem. One of them proposed to me recently. I can't. Sorry.
> 
> Carolyn


Carolyn, I have what's called Bullseye Maculopathy from some drugs I took years ago. No cure or treatment. Stem cell maybe 10 yrs down the road. (won't help me).


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Jacki, I read up on your eye problem. I am so sorry.

Carolyn


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

That is a great looking scarf u just knooked.. i got one of these too and i couldnt understand the directions.. and the videos (because i cant hear) was confusing.. thank u for posting this! U just inspired me to give it another go!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Jacki, I read up on your eye problem. I am so sorry.
> 
> Carolyn


Thanks Carolyn.
Lady from services for the blind is coming in morning. Hopefully shell have some thing that will help me manage better. I am selling my 55 gallon fish tank cause I can't tell if it's dirty or not. Got a 20 gallon for christmas that I can put on a tabletop so I can see it better to care for it. Having trouble selling 55 gall and it is taking up space in my living room. The other corner is projects I want to do. Wish I could do doilies, but think that will be too fine for me to work with. I forgotten what we ordered to help me see. I love surprises! My knooking is going pretty good. still a little clumsy but getting better. Who ever is new to knooking, just practice and be patient. I'm almost blind and I'm getting the knack of it. You can do it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome. Sorry about your hearing however, just watch how they do it in the video's and you can pick it up. It is really simple once you learn the knit and purl sts. Good luck.



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> That is a great looking scarf u just knooked.. i got one of these too and i couldnt understand the directions.. and the videos (because i cant hear) was confusing.. thank u for posting this! U just inspired me to give it another go!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am so excited, I received my book from patons today and the pattern for the cabled blanket is so simple. I will definetly need life lines but I intend to try and knook this pattern it is done in panels and will take me a long time to do. First I will need to get 81 balls of yarn as I am making it for a huge bed. But it will have to wait until next month when I have the money to get the yarn. What I need to do is look up the inca yarn and see if there is a comparison here in the states for it as it is expensive. I want a soft yarn as it should be for cuddling. And I will have to find a crochet hook that will equal a size 15 and 12 mm knitting needle. Drill a hole in them and get to work.

I will be back on probably after midnight my son is home and has an appt. tomorrow.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ciyona, your blanket sounds less like a project and more like a commitment. The colors sound nice. Anything to do with indians fascinate me. Must be cause I am one. Good luck and you'll have to show us updates on your progress.
I'm still playing with my narrow garter scarf. Don't have a camera and haven't totally figured out my scanner. But when It gets longer I'll show you all how I'm doing.
Have a good night to all.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> That is a great looking scarf u just knooked.. i got one of these too and i couldnt understand the directions.. and the videos (because i cant hear) was confusing.. thank u for posting this! U just inspired me to give it another go!


Maybe if you got the Leisure Arts book on how to knook, that would help you. I have learned crochet, knitting and knooking this way, I can sit and make sure each step looks like the pictures. I am going to get that book and the dishcloth book next month. Wish there were more books available to learn how to do this craft.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Jacki,

Do you have any family nearby? Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> Ciyona, your blanket sounds less like a project and more like a commitment. The colors sound nice. Anything to do with indians fascinate me. Must be cause I am one. Good luck and you'll have to show us updates on your progress.
> I'm still playing with my narrow garter scarf. Don't have a camera and haven't totally figured out my scanner. But when It gets longer I'll show you all how I'm doing.
> Have a good night to all.


What Indian nation Jacki? Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

My grandmother said she was half cherokee Carolyn but my uncle said she wasn't. I haven't looked into it but her mother was a Hobbs. That would be where the indian would be I would suspect. I haven't checked any indian rolls to see if she is there. I want to believe that she wouldn't lie to me about that as she was a devote christian woman.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Jacki, the name of the yarn used to create the blanket is called inca. I am not sure if there is a relation to the indian people. If so I would think it would be from south America. Oh yeah it is going to be a task but have to get the yarn first.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Guys, No Carolyn, I don't have any family left. Also I was adopted and raised by a "white" family., but they are all gone. Also I am a Seneca Indian which is 1 of 7 tribes in the Iroquios nation in Western NY state and around Niagra Falls Ontario Canada. Was Abandoned on the reservation up there as a new born, so have no way of tracking my birth family.

Ciyona, The Inca Indians have got some of the neatest architexture and art work using some kinds of muted bright colors. I like thier art work and I love the jewelry made by the indians in the southwestern indians in out own country.Alot of silver and colorful semi precious stones and bead work. I used to make jewelry but can't do it right now because of eye. I am hoping the lady coming today can help me with those isues. Would love to incorporate beading into crochet.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My dad loved to tell us that one of his greatgrandmothers was a full blood Cherekee (spelling ) Indian. We were not sure if we should believe him because he liked to tell us kids tall tales. 
Lisa


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa, There are many Cherokee's around this are. Also from where I came from in western NY state. Actually the Cherokee's and the Iroquois don't get along because many generations ago, "we" ran them out of the area all the way down to this area and in TN. So I don't advertise what tribe I belong too as there are some of the elders who still would hold it against me. Family fueds can last for ever. I think it's silly, but I would'nt tell any Cherokee that.

My aide just found out that she is pregnant with twins. Her snd set. She has twin 8 yr old girls and her fiance has a set of 12 yr old boys. I now have 2 blankets to make. They don't want to know what they are, so 1 is white the other will be yellow. I'm goin to crochet them. Each will be diffrent. Must be my water. This makes the 5th aide who's been pregnant.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My dad was from Kentucky & then West Virginia & then Michigan. I guess I could ask one of his brothers or sisters if this is true because they were working on a family tree from my Grandma Goldie's side of the family.
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Lisa, if you have the names of your family members check the indian rolls. If they are there you can find all kinds of information. I am not sure when the rolls were taken but if a family member was placed on the censes you can find them.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> My dad was from Kentucky & then West Virginia & then Michigan. I guess I could ask one of his brothers or sisters if this is true because they were working on a family tree from my Grandma Goldie's side of the family.
> Lisa


If your family members can prove they have native blood of 25% or more, they may be eligible for alot of benefits from loans, to free education, grants, and other benefits. They would need to check with the bereu of Indian Affairs. I can't do it because I did not have a birth certificate as my mother abandoned me in a dumpster. Yes true story. I can't prove I am 100% native so I don't qualify for any benefits. But for your family, it may be worth looking into.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Jacki, are you wearing the fertility flowers, or have your aides been wearing them? I hear they are pretty powerful.

I think they are squash blossoms. Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Jacki, are you wearing the fertility flowers, or have your aides been wearing them? I hear they are pretty powerful.
> 
> I think they are squash blossoms. Carolyn


Don't even have any squash blossoms, even in my jewelry. HA-HA. Some thing here at the house is going on LOL


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Been a quiet day here. I got my new software so I can see the screen now. It's taking some getting used to, and I have a head ache from it, but I think it will help once I get used to it.
Haven't had a chance to do any yarn work at all today. Supposed to rain next 2 days, so hopefully I'll get some work done on my projects.
Have a good night everybody.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My parents told me I couldn't be an Indian (I knew a few) because I chose the wrong family to be born into. Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

:-D most people have some indian some where. At least they claim to. I'm 100% you can tell by looking at me, but I can't prove it.LOL
Goodnite Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Jacki, I just learned that LOL means FUN in Holland. I thought it meant Little Old Lady. Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

can be Lots of Laughs, or Lots of love. Never thought of Little old lady. I like fun.
Wonder if Ciyona's son going to let her use the computer tonight? Hope she's alright.
I've been chipping away at three or four projects today. Didn't make alot of progress and any one of them. Just kept getting bored with each one after a short period of time. Still trying to get used to this computer. It's bothering me more than helping in a way. Got a strong magnifier that goes around my neck and props up on my chest. Does make crocheting and knooking easier to see. I do like that. Have a good night, Carolyn. Til tomorrow.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes Jacki my son let me online for a little while. I broke out my new boye circulars tonight thought I would try them on a dish cloth. Just a simple garter stitch. I have had a trying week and it isn't over yet. I have a b-day party tomorrow for my 92 year old uncle and two weeks after that is my brothers party. Yea!! oysters!!. He has them every year. This year a friend of his is having his party at his house. I was hoping it would be at my moms. I have to order and go get the oysters. I know there are three bushels to get for sure maybe more I don't know yet. My Cousin has a fish market and he gets them for us at a discount. Still $34.00 is expensive but he needs to pay his bills too. I plan on taking my knooking to my uncles party. That way I won't get bored. Maybe I can get a few rows done on my lace project.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I know it is early morning but had to tell you about my Uncle's b-day party, Yesterday. Of course we were an hour late getting there than what I wanted to be. But at least we weren't last. Ha Ha, I did the usual visting with cousin's and chatting up old times. Lots of huggs and Kisses. My cus' has a place not far from the river that is absoulutely gorgeous. The landscaping is lovely. Now with that said as they day wore on and we waited to have dinner, family members were enjoying oyrsters over the fire and chatting lauging and having fun. 
I on the other hand sat at a table with family talking and listening. As I sat there I pulled out a set of circulars that I was working on a dish cloth and started knitting. Then one of my uncles two elderly sister in Laws started talking about the scarf she was making. That she was enjoying knitting again after many years of not doing so. I so much enjoyed her conversation and meeting her as I never met my aunts sisters before. We all had a good time and my only regret was I didn't have another set of needles to give her so she too could knit. I also talked about knitting with the knook to a cousin of mine who was taught to crochet by my grandmother. And I had even taking out my knooking and showed them how it was done. 
The idea someone said about covering your pattern with post it notes impressed my mom as I showed everyone what my pattern looked like. And she told me she never thought of doing that. So maybe now it gave her some incentive to crochet again. 
I just wanted to tell you all of the great time I had and I can't wait for the pictures my niece took of everyone. Her and her mom made a lovely memorial book of my brother for my mom. I will look at it later as it was all about my uncle yesterday. Anyways, just had to share because it was such a lovely warm day out and we got to enjoy it without jackets as we are having some good days nearing the eighties for the next eight days with little chance of rain.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm glad you had a wonderful time. 
Lisa


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you notice what a blessing you are, to whatever group you are in? We are so glad to know you. Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

that's right, we just have to keep putting one foot in front of the other and just keep on going. The alternative is to curl up in a corner and die. I stay busy and stay positive and that seems to keep me going. I'm not gonna let all this beat me down. I am working on one of the 2 baby blankets I need to make for my aide, Rachel. She said she is just now letting the fact that they are having twins sink in. At 35 it would take me a while too. specially when it's my 2nd set of twins. She's a remarkable girl, no woman.
It's cold and dreary out, a great day to curl up in front of the tv and crochet. I have my knook nearby and every so often take it out and do a few rows on it too. Put in a life line and have plenty more available. Am kind of deciding that 2 needle knitting is not for me. Tried to make a simple rectangle of 2x2 rib stitching and have taken it out all the way 3 times. Think I'll stick to garter stitch or crochet or knooking. Don't feel up to trying rib stitch with knook yet, but maybe later I'll give it a try.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I still have trouble with cables on the Knook. I do pull the cord in front or back to give the cables room to twist.

Maybe I should start over with a one-stitch cable, and then progress to 2. 4-stitch cables are too tight for my hands.

Seed stitch is fun in between the cables. Variegated yarn hides any pattern.

I did get the hemp cord for making the Ashton scarf. Thank you for the idea. I love it. Now I need someone to drill a hole in a BIG crochet hook for me for the patterns that call for a #10 needle.

I love the knook. And, thank you again, it works for knooking in the round.

Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got about 4 more inches done on my scarf. The sts are getting more even, but it's slow going. I have a magnifier I put around my neck and that does help so I am doing better now that I can see what I'm doing. Good night to you all. Hi Ciyona, I usually am off to bed before you come on here. How is that lace work coming. Going to show us any yet? Some one mentioned doing tis in the round. Is that possible? Like to learn.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I needed a hat for niece's birthday, and was going with blue. She now likes red better, so I flew to JoAnn's and got out my round loom.

It came out perfect and quick, but I feel like I cheated.

No challenge. Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, Well I took the day off except for that silly dish cloth I am doing. I haven't picked up my knook for over a week but it is ready when it is time to return to it. I feel a bit guilty as I have had so much going one that I couldn't even concentrate on my knooking and being here to help you when needed or just even chat. I am going to give it a few more days and just enjoy the warm weather we are having and getting the garden ready for spring. I have a few things I can plant now that won't be affected if we get a freeze. We are coming into Febuary the coldest part of the year here. I do expect some freezes though as we progress to March. In two weeks I have my brothers b-day party to go too and I can't wait for it. Trying to figure out what to do for him other than the oysters I am going to get him. Kinda hard to top a gator football. Guess it will have to be some seed so he can get his garden going. My son asked me to get a hundred pounds of seed potatoes. So I guess I will just have to see what I can do about the other seeds. Maybe I will ask him to go to the seed store with me and pick out what he wants to plant this year. I wish I had the time to knit him up something but not good enough to do those half finger gloves and find a pattern for men isn't easy. I have a couple but I don't like the style too much. Oh will maybe I can get on line with you ladies this afternoon. That is if I don't have to go anyplace after my hubby gets back from his appt. Well good night for now.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I love the texture and the colour. It is very useful and I also love the word knooking!!! It reminds me of everything wonderful including cooking!!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Good to hear your updates. Happy birthday to your brother(?) Feel guilty all I've been doing is yarn work and ignoring everything else. Oh always tomorrow.
Welcome tashi, nice to see a new face here.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome Tashi, Glad to have you with us.

Hi everyone, well didn't make it on early yesterday and tomorrow will be a busy day. I am worried about my dh as he hasn't felt well since he started his new meds. I know I am not a dr. but I told him to stop the new pills just long enough to see if they are the problem and to call his dr. I think it is a reaction to the new meds may be interacting badly with his other meds. If he starts feeling better that is what it is. I had a brother who had a heart attack because of a drug interaction with some of his meds. So that is the first thing I think about when someone gets sick just after getting new meds. I asked him if he wanted me to take him to the hosp. but being a typical man he is being stubborn. Just hope he realizes mom knows best. It is kinda like it is inbred in us moms when something just isn't right we know. Kids are one thing but grown me don't like being fussed over and show their stubborn streak. In the mean time I worked on my dishcloth and want to get to the yarn store and try to find some yellow and black cotton yarn. I want to do the grandson a bathcloth in one of the pokemon charactors, he likes picukchu. Probably didn't spell it right but that is what I am doing at the momment I am knitting again for know and think I will do the other one with the knook. I still have a few around. I was looking on line today and one of the sites had some larger knooks 10"s long for $24.00 each. That is rather high for me even if they are maple wood. I managed to do a little work in my garden yesterday. I need to pull some soil up around my onions. My son usually does this but since he has been back to work he isn't home during the week to takecare of it. Of course my back didn't thank me for it so I will need to just take time each day to work on a couple a rows so I don't over do it and throw my back out. I have some new seed to get in the ground if he will help me this weekend. And I want to get my area by my pump house ready soon. Well that is it for now will check in later.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Well my first day back at work and my knitting has been put away to make room for other family members. Last few years I have only worked in the mornings and therefore always had time for knitting every day. But today my new timetable is a shocker and I really am very disappointed that I won't be able to spend concentrated time. I find it difficult to knit at night as my eye sight is dodgy - oh well I'll have to live up to my motto and learn to knit in short bursts. Thank you for the welcomes.

Here in Perth it was 40 degrees today that is 104 in your part of the world. The heat is vibrating everywhere and the gardens are so thirsty. We have to be careful with water usage.
Isn't it wonderful that friendships are formed from all over the world on this site. Have a great day all of you.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW!

Carolyn


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tashi, I've met some of the nicest people here. One bad one, but all in all pretty good. Our mountain weather is cold at night and 50-60's in daytime. Quite a mild January, or winter fir that matter. I haven't even had any snow yet this year. Last year I was snowed in for 2 weeks by this time. What a change.
Knitting no, little knooking and alot of crochet.
Been busy with other things today like shopping. Even got some more yarn. Like I neeeded it.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I am so excited!!! I found a knook kit and I am getting it tomorrow!!!!! YAYYY  :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

And here I thought it meant Laugh Out Loud!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


jacki.reynolds3 said:


> can be Lots of Laughs, or Lots of love. Never thought of Little old lady. I like fun.
> Wonder if Ciyona's son going to let her use the computer tonight? Hope she's alright.
> I've been chipping away at three or four projects today. Didn't make alot of progress and any one of them. Just kept getting bored with each one after a short period of time. Still trying to get used to this computer. It's bothering me more than helping in a way. Got a strong magnifier that goes around my neck and props up on my chest. Does make crocheting and knooking easier to see. I do like that. Have a good night, Carolyn. Til tomorrow.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I know it has been a couple of days, been a bit under the weather. We have had several beautiful days and today we have rain. My garden needs the water. I am glad you are finally getting your knook Hennalady, My son of course will be home tonight and will be taking over my computer again. My DH is going to have to take his in and see if an expert can get it up and running for him. You would think with a new hard drive and motherboard he could get it going but it isn't recognizing one of the drivers somehow. At least I have my laptop. 

I have been working on that dishcloth and should have it finished but had my shopping to do and my mom is sick I need to call her today and see if she is feeling better. I had to take her to the drs. the other day and was exhausted by the time we got home. So I have been just taking it easy for a couple of days. I haven't even been doing any research lately. I did find a site that showed me how to do the increases which was interesting because while it is different it is simular to what I did to get mine going. I like the sites better and at least next time I do an increase I can use that one depending on how I want the yarn to lay in the pattern. I have learned about the way certain sts cause the effects the do on a garment and why borders are neccessary in some cases, and how you want a cable to be leaning left or right and how you work the holes for a lace garment to add that certain style you want.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I am so excited!!! I found a knook kit and I am getting it tomorrow!!!!! YAYYY  :-D :-D :-D :-D


good for you. Let the fun begin! Just be patient, takes a little practice to get tension right


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for the Birthday wishes I have been having issues in life and have not been on this this thread in a long time and I have a lot of catching up to do. I love everyone and look forward to see some pictures of your work....to answer the question of is knooking hard? No just takes a while to get coordinated.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Where did you see larger sizes for the knook, Cyona?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi pink, I will have to see if I can find the site again when I do I will post a link for all of you. I too have had some issues going on and haven't been on as much as I would have liked. But I did finish a knitted dishcloth I was working on so now I can get back to my knooking.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am going to be doing my research on things I have put off for a few days so I can get your questions answered. Then it is time for my nightly shows. Just a couple this evening to watch. I will try to get you the site for the hooks by tomorrow.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ciyona, Hello. I am having a ball with knooking.Now I have a question.

I am making the Calorimetry head and ears cover.

I cast on 120 stitches and I am doing fine. Thanks for your suggestion for the longer hemp cords.

This pattern requires short rows and long rows. It will be very awkward turning the knook in the middle of the row.

Do I put the left-over stitches at the ends of the rows on a safety pin? or waste yarn? Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Humm, that is an interesting question. I have never worked with short and long rows and without seening the pattern and studying it to understand what you are doing I wouldn't know what to tell you. If you take the loops off the line you would need to hold them somehow. A life line would work and you could tie it so when you need to come back to them you will be able to put them back on the knook. Send me a link to the pattern and I will see what I can do if you can't figure it out.

Okay I just looked at one of the patterns with a 120 co. from what I could tell you are doing a 2x2 rib. Row 2 you will not work the last two sts you will turn your work and slip the first st of the previous row then work the next three sts you are decreasing then follow the pattern for the 2x2rib to the last 2 sts and turn and then s the next st and so on.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very pretty scarf. what is knooked. i would like to learn how to do it.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Humm, that is an interesting question. I have never worked with short and long rows and without seening the pattern and studying it to understand what you are doing I wouldn't know what to tell you. If you take the loops off the line you would need to hold them somehow. A life line would work and you could tie it so when you need to come back to them you will be able to put them back on the knook. Send me a link to the pattern and I will see what I can do if you can't figure it out.
> 
> Okay I just looked at one of the patterns with a 120 co. from what I could tell you are doing a 2x2 rib. Row 2 you will not work the last two sts you will turn your work and slip the first st of the previous row then work the next three sts you are decreasing then follow the pattern for the 2x2rib to the last 2 sts and turn and then s the next st and so on.


Ciyona you are right. The calorimity pattern from Knitty Winter. A free pattern. It looks like a BIG headband, and is shaped to fit around the head.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTcalorimetry.html Thanks for looking at it. I like your idea of the safety line. I think I will practice it on waste yarn first. Carolyn


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Carolyn, I am glad I found the pattern and could help you get your answer. I had to read it a couple of times and where I found the pattern explained that you were doing deceases. I take to heart when learning patterns to study them first for a bit so I understand what I am doing. I still have a problem with the way it is written but I understand that it is talking about the ribbing.



carolyn tolo said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Humm, that is an interesting question. I have never worked with short and long rows and without seening the pattern and studying it to understand what you are doing I wouldn't know what to tell you. If you take the loops off the line you would need to hold them somehow. A life line would work and you could tie it so when you need to come back to them you will be able to put them back on the knook. Send me a link to the pattern and I will see what I can do if you can't figure it out.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Adoreen, Knooking is a way to knit using a crochet hook. I posted some links to tutorials that will explain it to you. Welcome, and thank you for the compliment.

http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=126375

http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook








Adoreen said:


> very pretty scarf. what is knooked. i would like to learn how to do it.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Y'all. I'm back. Had a bad experience on internet and had to change name and address. Used to be jacki.reynolds3' It's still me. Been bsy sorting through who gets notified and who doesn't. Then going to police, bank etc. Just makes me sick that a complete stranger can alsmost come into my home and steal all my money. Police said to pas on that graislist is loaded with scammers. Believe me, they are good at what they do. They nailed me. Been doing a little crochet for relaxation today. Been so busy with all the changing since the 27th. Making progress, just slow.
Glad to be back with you all. See a couple new names. Welcome!.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Things like this is why I don't like to do any purchases over the net. I know that there are a lot of good businesses out there that are ligit and I did recently make a purchase. I use a prepaid card from wal mart so scammers don't get access to my bank accounts. Today my Daughter signed up for Upromise to help with her student loans on purchases that we make. A few cents here and there will go a long way to help paying it off. When she asked me about using my bank card I said no way. Just to trust that someone my get into my account. I might let her use the prepaid card as it is one of the major companies and I never leave much on it for I just use it for my online purchases and only have enough to cover what I need. It is good protection.

I finally figured out how to enlarge the holes in some hooks my dh drilled for me but made them too small for the cord and waiting for him to fix them would take forever. I purchased a bead reammer and used it like a file and enlarged the holes so I can get a cord into them.

Neena my little dog has cornered something under my house and won't come out. I saw the little critter but can't tell what it is. Hope it isn't my dd's little chocolate kitty. I haven't seen him tonight. She is being really stubborn about coming in and it is in her nature being part jack russell. Hopefully she will give up soon and come in. We have stay cats that roam the neighborhood and of course their are oppossum's and rodents from the woods that sometime wonder up. Then my two other dogs want to get involved and I have a hard time getting them to settle down. We have some abandon houses nearby that I have seen some critters hide under and a neighbor raised snakes so you know where that is going. 

As for my knooking I tried to start a pair of pedicure socks but haven't a clue how to do this. Never did socks before so I guess I am going to have to do them on dpn's which I am not good at using and I have to use a set of five of them.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

ciyona, that prepaid WM card is a good idea. I only shop big well known companies on line, but sure is a good idea. One of my health care people accidentally threw my entire file (medical) is a dumpster by mistake. So she bought me a years worth of identity protection out of her own pocket. So now I got that to follow. This is not going to be a good year from what it looks like.

I just want to curl up here at home and work on my projects and leave the worl outside me locked door and watch what I do online. I feel pretty safe here on KP although I did run into some one who tried to get money and yarn and stuff from me. I challanged her and no one has heard from her since. I wasn't the only one she tried to rip off.

Need to work on my knooked scarf. I'm glad I'm making it narrow do I can use it year round, as it is taking longer thatn I wanted it to,to make. But it's looking good.
Gave up on baby blankets as my aide lost her twins on saturday. She'll be back to work today, but she is still so upset. I feel so bad about her loss.

Her therapy is shopping, maybe she take me out today. I just hate to shop with no money.

later y'all,
angelsmom1
aka jacki


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have one that wanted a pattern but I am not infringing on someones copyrights. I paid to get my book and was glad to do so. That kind of stuff isn't worth a lawsuit cause you don't know a person well enough. Now if I wanted to give the book away that is a differnt matter because I wouldn't then have a copy. The problem is the pattern may not be in America yet. I got mine from Australia and paid the shipping. It wasn't too bad book and shipping was a 34.00 dollars but I just had to have it.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello again, Been busy with my granny square afghan and haven't been working on knooked scarf. By the time it's done, winter will be over. Good to see Pinkrose and carolyn and tashi,hang in there. Talk to ciyona everyday. her mom's been sick again so she's been a bit busy. but she'll be back. Carolyn How is your project going?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh how we get going on projects and set those ones we really want to finish aside. Sometimes out of boredum some because we need a break for something different, especially if it is a large project. Either way we are working on something. Sometimes family can get in the way but we don't mind, they are family and need us. We get back to it as soon as we can. It is okay though as life does have it's little quriks and we get past them. What we have are works in progress and we do get back to them eventually. So it is okay that we set that project aside and pick up a new one or an old one and work on it a while. Keeps us from being bored and keeps our minds going. So whether we are knooking, knitting or crocheting we are doing what we enjoy and it feeds our soul with the need to use our hands to create something of beauty. The point is to continue working with your yarn and enjoy what you do.

Just a note of inspiration.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyone, your so right. And knittting, crocheting and now knooking is very relaxing to me. It's a great way for me to end my day.
Looking back over the last few posts, I'll say Hi and welcome to adoreen. Knooking took me a bit to get my tension right, but I do enjoy it and also like to hear what ciyone and carolyn are working on. Looks like any knitted pattern will do. Give it a try, I do thing you'll get hooked.
Ciyone, I like and will use the wal-mart prepay cards. This episode has cost me alot more than just money. It took my peace of mind and exchange it with fear. I got angry, but am over that now just feel sick in the pit of my stomach and feel so stupid for getting into it so far.

Just to let others know, The police wanted me to spread the word that, Craigslist is full of scammers and if they get you once you become a target from there on out. Hence the name and e-mail name change. I'm a former police officer and got sucked in anyway. These guys are good. Be careful out there.
Enough of the public announcement.
Good night to all.
angelsmom1


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe you should do a sting and take them out Jacki. As a former officer you could get them I bet.

Glad to have you back with us.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

believe me, If I could I would and I get to pick the punishment!
Glad to be back.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I like you new avatar. Your kitty is adorable.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

That's my little Angel, He's a male Himalayin who has more siamese in him than persian. He's 1 1/2 yrs olld and still has all the energy he had as a kitten. He just non-stop. His nickname is MonsterBoy.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have three cats living with us two my daughter kinda inheirated the orange one was the baby of one I had several years ago and he is just as spoiled as ever and my dogs just don't get that he rules the roost. Anyway my son is home and wants the puter so I am going to work on my projects for the night. Been a long day at my brothers party.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I had an orange cat and have known others. They have some special personalities. Imiss mine. He was my first cat and very special.
Get some rest, I'm about too. My eyes are tired.
Got my swap Partner. She's in Florida too. Small world.
No, it's not you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

hope you get a good swap


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

It's a cold rainy day. A good day for crafting. Now to decide what to do first. Got to many projects and 3 of them are big ones. It's a little overwhelming. 
Got almost all my e-mail addresses changed. It's only been a week. Hope I haven't missed any good ones.
later
jacki


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, how is your knooking going? I have been following a post on knooking in the fourm. Looks like a few ladies are interested in learning. I do hope they enjoy it as much as we do. I have a project I have to work on and don't know if I can do it with the knook. It may take a while cause I have to be inventive if I get it to work I will have to write out a pattern for it. Hopefully it will fix my allergy problem. That is all I can say about it for now except that it will be useful in the future to others as well.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Going to keep us in suspense, huh?. Thanks. lol.
will be watching for it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay, I am working on a cover for a cpap machine. I am allergic to neophrene and need to do something to cover the head gear. The problem lies in how the headgear is made so I figured on crocheting around it so the neophrene isn't against my head. It is a much needed way to help with allergies to stuff like that and cotton yarn seems to be the perfect match for what I need to do. I am debating the best way to do this. Rather than using glue and fabric I was thinking a knitted or crocheted cover is best.

I am going out to the fire and have some oysters talk to you latter.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Okay, I am working on a cover for a cpap machine. I am allergic to neophrene and need to do something to cover the head gear. The problem lies in how the headgear is made so I figured on crocheting around it so the neophrene isn't against my head. It is a much needed way to help with allergies to stuff like that and cotton yarn seems to be the perfect match for what I need to do. I am debating the best way to do this. Rather than using glue and fabric I was thinking a knitted or crocheted cover is best.
> 
> I am going out to the fire and have some oysters talk to you latter.


Let me know if that works. I can't use my CPAP either. That would be great if it worked.ps my other baby boy.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

He looks like he has attitude. Handsome kitty. I will. I haven't had a chance to start it yet. I stubbed another toe on my daughters vac cleaner and broke it been in some pain for a couple of days. Hurts like the dickens but it will be okay. Haven't had it xrayed mainly cause there is nothing they can do for a broken toe. Just stay off of it for a while.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> He looks like he has attitude. Handsome kitty. I will. I haven't had a chance to start it yet. I stubbed another toe on my daughters vac cleaner and broke it been in some pain for a couple of days. Hurts like the dickens but it will be okay. Haven't had it xrayed mainly cause there is nothing they can do for a broken toe. Just stay off of it for a while.


You can buddy tape it. Tape it to the next toe that acts like a splint. If it is still swollen do ice 15 mins on 15mins off and keep it elevated as much as possible. Other than that, your right, not much they can do with a toe. Now if your diabetic, you need to see a doc!.
Let me know how your doing with your cpap cover. I tried gauze taped to it and that didn't work. Be verey curious to see if cotton yarn works.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will try to work on it later this evening, Had a long day with my son in court and probation. Sometimes he can be so foolish. And to thank the docs thought he was a geneius when he was eight. He is smart don't get me wrong just makes bad choices. Tomorrow I go for a chest xray. It is a new kind that you do standing up. My doc said it reveals a lot and is better than the standard why. We will see. I will get on that project tonight though and I crochet faster than I knit and knook.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

good luck with your x-ray. I went back to my dentist and he'd done a biopsy and today took a panoraminc x-ray. thinks aa lump i have in my mouth is a malignant tumor on my lower jaw bone. It's been there a while and i admit to having ignored it. The pain drove to me to show the dentist. He wants to talk to an oncologist, but I don't want to go that route. Now i would rather have quality rather than quanity. So this week alone they find pancreatic CA and now bone CA? I need time to process all this.
Going to knit and crochet and just be.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh so sorry to hear that. I know there is a lot of conterversy on what to do. Utimately the choice must be yours. Sometimes I get tired of all the treatment and when I go into remission it is nice not to have to be in the chemo chair for six hours. You may not want to hear my advice and please if I am intruding let me know and I will stay quiet. First they have come a long way than in the sixties. I managed my first chemo really well. Better that most and my Dr. could not believe how well I got through it. Then with my two year matinence plan for my second Barry he owns a vitamin store in Ft Lauderdale Fl called Barry's vitamins I will have my husband get me the web address for you. My father in law orded me something called Xymogen 2000 and arteminisin that I took everyday while I was on chemo. Barry makes things specific to a person's type of ca and he might have something for yours to keep your immune system up. You will need that. 

I tried working on my cover for my cpap and had a problem working my yarn around the headgear. I was using a polyester yarn from Bernat. One of the baby yarns that looks a bit like chennile. I will try again later when I am not so frustrated with it. 

Sending healing your way and many prayers.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

tHANKS .
Can you do a sc around the straps? I've seen flip flop covers done that way. I havn't tried it but it looks like you can do it all around the straps and do as many as you can to cover the straps and other long skinny pieces. You got a great idea, just not sure how to go about doing it.
Agains Thanks.
I'm just taking it 1 day at a time.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Tried the sc around the straps but couldn't make them work right. I put it down for a while and had a busy day I had to take my brother to go pick up some seed for the garden. He has five acres and I of course paid for them for him. We bought two 50lb sacks of red potatoes, some peas and beans, squash, and cucumbers and some corn. I told him I can't work the garden like I use too but I can sure help get it put away when the time comes. I am not suppose to play in dirt without gloves. Problem is I can't stand to work in gloves. But the reason for that is my compromised immune system. What I say to that is a little dirt never hurt anyone. But I am suppose to be more careful you know. The good thing about the garden it will go a long way to feed three homes and then some. We give a lot to people we know who needs a little help with food. Fresh is best.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Good for you. I get mothly food boxes ad durig the year some of the farmers have too many veggies and donate them to the people who make up the food boxes. I really enjoy the home grown veggies. We get some fruit now and then too. Mainly appples cause that is what Henderson county is known for. Highest apple producing county in the state. We grow some good apples. That unfortunatly may be my down fall. Because of all the chemicals they use on the apples may have caused all the cancer going on with me. Ask any doctor and they all agree that there is 3x's the amount of cancer on this side of the county cause it's this side that all the apples are grown. Make sure you wash you apples real good before eating even if you plan on peeling them. Have lost 5 people to cancer in past 5 months. I'm now in that line.

The only other idea I have about the CPAP cover would be to make strips and then just make chain laces and weave them thru strips and tie onto CPAP head gear. That way you can easily untie the cover to wash it. Hope I'm making myself clear. Of all strange projects, this is one strange looking one. Do you use the nasal type mask or the full face mask. I have to use the full face mask as I am a mouth open sleeper. I tried the chin strap, but it didn't work. It was so uncomfortable and would rip it off in my sleep during the night. Even the little "rubber" pads to help it fit snug make my skin break out where they sit on my skin.
There is a company that makes covers but I can't remember who makes them. Ask your doctor or CPAP tech, they should know. I didn't go that way because they are disposable and get to be kind of expensive.
Good luck, jacki


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry I have not been on in a while I have been busy with mom & knitting 3 baby afghans that are needed for later this year so I have not been working with my knooking. My 50th birthday was in January & my 2 neices were on the 3rd & 10th of Feb. The one on the 3rd turned 16 & the one on the 10th is 14 two years & 1 week apart & the cool thing is the older one was born at 9:15 pm & the younger one at 9:24 pm.
Lisa


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Lisa, I'm Jacki. Congrats on all the birthdays. My bother gets a birthday this year as he is a leap year baby. I turned 50 3 years ago. Trying for 54 in July.
I'm working on occansionally a knooked scarf. I'm just learning how to do it. So far I like it.
Hi Ciyona, know you've been busy too. Just want to say Hi and I got that info on the supplements from the health food store. I'm not doing chemo anymore but am open to other ideas.j


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Lisa, and Jacki, Lisa how is your mom doing? My mom by the way Jacki is all better.

Lisa, my sister has a birthday on the thrid of January too. 

I have been really busy this past week so I haven't been on much. Now I am going to be an empty nester again at least for the main part of the week. My son is still coming home on the weekends but my Daughter's beau just got a promotion to general manager at his job and they moved so it will be a bit lonely without the grandkids running amuck. But at least it will be great for quiet time. I have to get my sis in law to the dr's today and then hopefully I can get some sleep. Kids moving and I had to pick my future sil up from work about 4am this morning. Gosh while it is nice to be needed sometimes it is tiring. Especially when I don't get time for me. My fault cause I should say no but there are somethings you can't say no to when it effects the grandkids. Couldn't let my dd pick him up while the kids are sleeping they are still way to young for that. 
My foot is on fire from my broken toe and haven't been able to get in for that xray on it. Plus I have been on it to much. I put a cool washcloth on it to take some of the heat out but I am afraid I am going to catch heck from my dr on this one. I am going to see if I can get in tomorrow to get it xrayed.

Lisa it is okay that you haven't been able to get to your knooking as of late I think we are all working on other projects. Take care of your mom and the things you need to and don't worry about the things that need to wait.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom is not too bad she still gets tired & sleeps alot. She is up at late at night & some times can't get to sleep until really early in the morning. 
Lisa


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom is not too bad she still gets tired & sleeps alot. She is up at late at night & some times can't get to sleep until really early in the morning. 
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I know all too well about sleep problems after chemo and radiation treatments, I still have problems with sleeping especially when I need vitamin b for energy. She could also have her days and nights mixed up because she requires rest. It is difficult and she now has to find out what her new normal is. Give her a hug for us. Prayers always.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona, Glad to hear your mom is doig better. My mom passed in 1980 at 56. Way to young. Wonder if I'll make it that long. That's over 2 years yet.

I have 104 grannies made, only 150 something to go. I'm making small ones. They are only 2 1/2 iches square.They are all broght colors and the lines in between and border will be black. Like that look. 
Tension on knoking is getting more uniform and a bit tighter, now it doesn't match the start which is kind of loose. Guess when I get to other end I can use a larger knook to make it looser again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was in walmart today and they have knooking needles. I think I will pick up one. I have no idea how to use one but will check the internet. I also am going to do placemats with Tunisian crochet as I now have a set of Denise crochet hooks and they can be used to make the afghan stitch. Going to check out John's work as it is outstanding. Shirley


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hin Shirley. Back at beginning of this thread are some links to videos that show you how to knook. You can go to Leisure arts.com and there are some other sites that carry books. We'll be glad to help you too. It just takes a little time and practice to get tension right. Other than that it's pretty easy and fun. 
Welcome to our thread.
jacki


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Shirley, Welcome to our thread. I am reposting the links so everyone won't have to go all the way back to the beginning to find them. The video tutorials are great for teaching one how the knook works. Tension is a problem at first but once you get the hang of it you will find what tension best suits you. Since you crochet picking up the knook will be rather easy for you. Here are the links everyone.











scroll down for this next one.

http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Way to go with your squares Jacki! 

Boy has this been a week. My dd is working on moving out and my brother is back in the hosp. His eldest son was basically dropped off on my Mom's doorstep cause his other grandmother can't take care of him. Now my mom has my brother and his two boys to deal with. My brothers health issues aren't helping her none and his eldest boy has very high bloodsugar that his moms family who raised him can't deal with is now an issue because he won't listen to anyone about his health and he is 40. There is never any end for mom here as to their idoicy. 

I came in the house tonight with some groceries and was putting them away and hit my show on a footstool, might have know it would be the foot with the broken toe. It hurt just as bad as when I broke it. Arrrggg! Didn't get it xrayed today but will have to see if I can get it done Thursday or I am gonna have to make a three hour trip to the er and get it done. I have broken toes before but nothing like this one. Foot feels like it is on fire and then to with a pair of shoes on hit the footstool so hard it jammed my foot forward and felt like I broke it all over again. With my foor resting on the foot pad of my recliner I can't even stay focused enough to work on my projects. Talk about frustating. Funny as it seems when you break a toe by just walking along thinking about nothing inparticular. Bamm you hit something and then there is pain. You would think I would learn to wear shoes in the house. I have never broken a toe outside always in the house. So it is kinda funny. I have to laugh at my own silliness. That is the best medicine. At least now that my cursing is over and the pain subsided I can laugh. I still hate shoes. Guess I will just have to tape the thing to another toe and hope for the best. 

Sorry about being long winded here but thought misery could use a bit of laughter.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the links-- I knit right handed and crochet left handed and so it is great that one of the links shows left handed - not sure which way I will end up knooking. Will pick up the hook this week. thanks for the welcome. Shirley designer1234


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona, you might get that x-rayed since you hit it again. It could heal wrong and you could end up with long term pain. Me who used to be riabetic was told I had to always wear shoes. I hate it, but I'd like it better then losing my foot. I can be very stubborn. Then I broke my toe and the bone got infected. I now wear shoes or hard soled slippers.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I taped it today and it is feeling better. I could walk much better with it taped so I think that is what I needed. I have a nephew who just had surgery on his ankle on the 3rd of this month he broke it in august and they had him in threapy and only found out that it was broke a couple of weeks before the surgery. All those months and it was broke. I can't imagine the pain he was in. Workmans comp set up and mri for him and that was how the discovered the break. I don't know how the radiologist missed it and his dr. I hope he sues he may have to get a plate put in and it still might not heal right. He is a carpenter and fell off a roof. He was lucky he only broke the ankle. He stuck a wooden stake in his leg a few inches difference in the fall and it could have killed him.

The tape on my toe helped with the swelling and burning in my foot.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Anytime Shirley, If you crochet left handed that is probably the way you will want to knook. So you know that you will do most patterns backward. You can use the knook on any knitted or crochet pattern.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh I forgot Jacki, I got my message on the hometown swap today. Can't wait to get my info to fill out for it. I am excited.


----------



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

What a great job you've done!


----------



## harobednna (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello. I have a question. I am trying to make a cowl, following the knook instructions. But how does it work when one has more stitches than the knook is long? I tried using 2 stings. It works, but it gets tangled easily. I am sure though, it is made to use just 1 string. Are you able to give me some insight on this? Thank you!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona, glad the taping helped. Hopefully it will heal well enough not to cause problems in future. I have 1 that looks a little funky, but it works and doesn't hurt.

As for question on cowl, I'll have to leave that for carolyn or ciyona as I'm not into that skill level yet. I'm sure some one can help you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Jacki, I answered harobednna's question by pm for you. It was simple enough to answer with just a change of the cord to make a longer one. Also if one is working in the rnd it can be tricky. Maybe leisure arts will start offering longer cords for people to work with. I am finding people want to do larger patterns rather than a scarf or hat. Even the baby blankets that they have in the book need longer cords. I am still waiting to see who I get to swap with I sent my info in so Karen could get it to my swap partner. I have something in mind to make my partner but will keep it a secret so it will be a surprise to whoever will get it but I will do it on the knook.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Oh I forgot Jacki, I got my message on the hometown swap today. Can't wait to get my info to fill out for it. I am excited.


My swap partner recieved my package this week. So far nothing for me. Glad to hear you can get in on the fun.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I picked up several diffrent kinds of cords in diffrent lengths. Have to let you know which works best. I got them all in the sewing and kids crafts isle at Wal-Mart. Would like to do a lap robe size blanket for my kitties to sleep on at the end of my bed.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Knittables.



knittables said:


> What a great job you've done!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I just found out my post didn't go through guess I didn't hit send. Anyway Jacki, if you need the hole bigger use a drill bit or a bead reammer to make it large enough for your cords to go through.



Angelsmom1 said:


> I picked up several diffrent kinds of cords in diffrent lengths. Have to let you know which works best. I got them all in the sewing and kids crafts isle at Wal-Mart. Would like to do a lap robe size blanket for my kitties to sleep on at the end of my bed.


----------



## harobednna (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am working on my project for my swap partner and will post a pic after the swap I want it to be a surprise. Nothing too fancy just something done on the knook. I have most of my swap items and a few in mind that I wish to get for her. As this is my first swap and I want it to be perfect. 

I have had a lot going on and haven't had much time for the puter. I do try to watch what is going on with the thread and how everyone is doing. I have to get some spring cleaning done and decided I will just have to do a room at a time as to try and do it all in one or two days is way too much for me. Have to pace myself. My dd and her family moved out so I have those rooms to get how I want them and then there is the rest of the house. I need to do carpets and walls, curtains and windows. Bathrooms and the great room then there is the living room and kitchen. Mbr and bath along with the laundry room. My son does his room and bath so I don't have to worry about them. But I have my work cut out for me. So that is what is on my agenda for the next couple of weeks. I will stay in touch. 

How is everyone getting along with their knooking? I hope it is going well. I am going to do some surfing and see if I can find some more links but so far what we have is it. I should say thank you to leisure arts for bringing the knook to all of us in their kits. And for the books we can now get full of patterns. It helps. Also I would like to think all the others for their contributions with helping us learn the knook and for their skills in teaching us. Without them I would be lost in learning how to use the knook. Well ladies until later have a great time knooking.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

you must be getting good with that knook. I'm still pickig away at it. I'm back and forth between granny squares,, nooked scarf and a regylar jnit waler junder a bridge. My N key is still stickingk I'm sprry I thought it was fixed.
I'try again to fix it.
later to all,
jacki


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an ultra duster air can handy for a sticky key. I dropped my laptop and broke something so I just give it a spray and move the piece and it fixes it for me. Whatever it is moves to a key I am not using. I am using a 4mm hook right now and it is a pain cause it is just a cheap plastic one and it likes to bend on me which makes it harder to work with. But I needed some smaller ones so I made it out of a cheap hook.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'LL have to get some of that. I tried a qtip and alcahol and it helped but it still sticks some.
As for plastic hooks. I found a set at a yard sale and I love them. They don't bend. I can see that they would definitly slow you down.
This n key is just as bad again.Don't know when I'll get to store again. But it better be soon!
Was going to get my knook and project out but got into working on a laprobe and never did get to knooking. Got another doc appt tomorrow, so may not get to play with any yarn at all then.
Took 1st chemo pill today and so far I feel fine. Hopefully it won't make me sick as they say it won't. Got to watch my blood sugar close for a while as they took me off insulin and pancreas isn't making any. keeping fingers crossed for good results.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Awesome. Maybe I can get my #3 daughter to use the knook I got for her.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have heard that they are easier for kids to learn than regular knitting, but get same effect.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi NanaCaren, Welcome, The knook can be a little tricky but once she gets the hang of it I think she will enjoy it. We all here still do crocheting and knitting the old fashion way with hooks and needles. It doesn't matter what you like to do as long as you enjoy doing it. I hope you got the chance to check out the tutorials that are posted.

Thank you for the wonderful comment.



NanaCaren said:


> Awesome. Maybe I can get my #3 daughter to use the knook I got for her.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Jacki, those may be acrylic's they don't tend to bend like the plastic ones near as I can tell. I have a set I got from a magazine purchase but I haven't modified them for knooking yet. I will keep you in my prayers as you go through you chemo. And please do watch your sugar. I have several diabetics in my family as well.

Do you have someone other than you home healthcare aide to help you? You may need someone if she can't be there. Be careful of getting up too quickly as the meds can make you dizzy. Also keep a check on you Bp as it can drop. Mine dropped so low I had to go to the hosp for four hours once. My son's lawyer said I had passed out twice and I wasn't that aware of what was going on for about forty minutes I guess. I think it was nerves that did it, I hate doing depositions.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. My blood sugar was 176 last night. too high. I got to check it several times a day. If it stays high like that he's going to adjust chemo and put me on an oral diabetic pill I think. It was 74 this am so I can see I am going to have to watch it closly. BS neen doing so good, but I was on insulin now I'm not and my panceas isn't putting any out. Got an eye dr appt today. See if the inflamation is any better. the longer it stays messed up the more and faster I lose what little vision I have left. But I am still staying positive. I plan on beating this latest set back. I've done it before, so I can do it again. Thanks for being there. And no I don't have any one else to be with me when Rachel is not here.


----------



## harobednna (Feb 16, 2012)

It is going a little slow for me with the knook. I think it would go a little faster if the "knit" stitch could go in right to left, as opposed to left to right. But I find it relaxing, so that is good.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

harobednna said:


> It is going a little slow for me with the knook. I think it would go a little faster if the "knit" stitch could go in right to left, as opposed to left to right. But I find it relaxing, so that is good.


the knit goes in one way and the purl can go in opposite way. I've done it that way. Or you can change yif or yib.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, Justine I posted some tutorial a few pages back and at the beginning of the post to show how to do the knook. It is a crochet hook with a hole at the other in for a cord that acts like a second needle which helps you achive a knitted look using a crochet hook. 

Joyce, It took a while for me as my time was limited and I didn't have a lot of it to work on my scarf each night so I would do a few rows every night until it was finished. Then I started the lace one but had to put it down for a while as I had family issues to tend to. They still keep interfering with my knooking but I am now working on something small at the moment and when I can I will get back to the lace scarf. I might add that the lace scarf is my first time working with a chart and I now know that I can read them and work from them. Once I figured them out with the help of some kper's working with the chart became a breeze to me.

lovehomemade, I am self taught in both kintting and knooking, and my mom tried to teach me to crochet but I had a real problem with understanding how to read a pattern and follow the directions. I like to do them all and really don't have a favorite. I also taught myself how to tat. The wonders of the internet. Thank goodness for video tutorials. I watched a lot of them and would stop the video's and learn right along with the lady or gentleman teaching. Then it all became clear. It wasn't until I learned to knit that I realized that I could now read patterns and I was so excited about my accomplishment. When I found the knook I was surprised at how you could create a kintted project with crochet hook and not only that but you could combine the two styles to create even more beautiful things. You can if you know how Tat with the knook as well but I have not tried this as of yet. I hope I was able to answer all of your questions to help you understand what knooking is and what you can do with this simple little tool. One thing I will say is while the tutorial that you see on leisure arts seems too difficult you can do it with practice. I prefer one of the other two methods as it was easier for me to learn how it worked. Also you will if you have the knook might want to find a cord that is longer to work with as many are find the cord to the kit a bit short for some work. Hope this helped.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you checked into life alert it may come in handy talk to Rachel about it. Also how is she doing?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Have you checked into life alert it may come in handy talk to Rachel about it. Also how is she doing?


Rachel is doing good. They are going to wait a little while before trying again. She has high bloood pressure and they want to make sure she is stable on new meds before trying again.
I have Life Line that is the same thing through our local hospital and is paid for by medicaid as are most of my home health services. I wear a wrist button 24/7, even in the bath.
Saw eye dr yesterday and backs of eyes are still inflammed. The steroid drops are causing my pressure in eyes to go up. (I have Glaucoma), so I am having lots of symptoms from that. Light sensativity, headaches, dizziness and mild nausea. Making even crocheting hard to do. I'm squinting alot just to see tv. I sweare if it's not one thing it's another. Not a good time right now. But I will get thru it. My eyes and loss of vision is bothering more than any thing else going on with me now. Day 3 chemo, still feel okay. But blood sugar is all over the place.

Want to play with yarn!!!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have something I want to send you that I picked up while getting my port flushed today. We are working on maybe taking it out. I will have to talk to my social worker at the base first. PM me your address so I can get it in the mail. I promise you will love it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been gone all day and just returned from a trip to St. Augustine, ready for a nap but want to read my latest digest first.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> I have been gone all day and just returned from a trip to St. Augustine, ready for a nap but want to read my latest digest first.


How far is that from where you live? I bet your tired.
I actually got out my knooking this weekend. Added a few rows to my scarf. Should be ready by next winter. Want to try a cat toy that hippie chick sent to me. Just something small and diffrent. Maybe keep my cats off my lap when I have yarn out.LOL
take care and talk later.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It's about 45 min. but I was in orange park for a port flush and had to get my mom home before I went. So that was 45 min in half an hour at the dr's office then 45 back to her house and then 45 to St. Augustine and 45 back. So that makes for a very long day. Not to mention the stores we shopped at and the time there. I have been working on my project for the swap and had to frog a few rows but I got it going again. I hope to have it finished soon so I can mail off the package this week as well. Maybe I can finish it up at the dr.'s this week. Time for my primary care doc. Sometimes I get tired of all the visits to the different dr's but they are neccessary.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Swap packages were supposed to be shipped out by 2/25. Might let mojave know your running behind.
My package hasn't shown up yet. Will wait til next week before I say any thing. Got you package coming this week! Yipee!
Still haven't tried cat toy, no energy, but I want to do it. Got knooking back by my chair, so there's no excuse not to work on scarf except lazyiness.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine said march 25. Just checked. My swap date is Mar 25th so I still have time. Just a couple more things to get done then it will be on the way to my swap partner.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, they gave you more time than they did me. I got mine out early, before 2/25. Got my thank you note already. Haven't recieved mine yet though.
Feeling kind of run down and don't want to do anything. Not like me. I don't like it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It is the med's Jacki. How long are you going to have to take them? Pace yourself and don't try to do too much at one time. Right now concentrate on getting plenty of rest. Even if you aren't on line that much all those that know what you are going through will understand. I sure do. It is okay. There were times I wouldn't get on line for two to three weeks when I went through it. I would read my mail and that was it. Plenty of rest and fluids. What you can tolerate. We all have a though battle with this and it is never easy when we have to put this stuff in our bodies to get well again. 

I recieved a call today from my oncologist about getting my port removed. I see my primary doc on thursday and I am sure he will talk to me about it. I have had it for eight years now or so and I worry about my cancer returning. I do know that I don't want another pic line and if I have to do it again they are giving me another port or I will have to endure pills if it will work for me. I don't like having to sit in a chemo chair for six hours getting an infusion. I am going to discuss it with my dr about what happens next after the port is removed. Still we need our rest because that is part of our new normal after we go through chemo.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I take one pill every am for 1 month, then go back to doc and he'll see if I need more or not. We did catch it fairly early, but dentist found a tumor on my lower jaw bone.
Just wish I felt more like myself. Meds making me sleep alot during the day. I hate that. I'll be talking to aide, Rachel and fall asleep mid sentance. GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That sure sounds like the meds. Zaps your energy right out of you. It will get better in time.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, in another 3 weeks...Boy not looking foward to that.
Went to get pain meds and now they require current state ID or driver's license. Mine expired in 2008. Was told as long as info doesn't chamge I'd be okay. Well pharmacy would not give me my meds. Takes 2-3 weeks to get state ID sent back to me. Now what. I'm getting irratable. Is that normal too. I don't know what to do as the medicines are narcotics that I have been on for years. They could have at least warned me when I dropped off script the other day.
Finally finished my dish cloth. So for my next small project, I mak try to do the knooked cat toy.
Having major storms heres tonight. so I had better shut this down. It's lightening and thundering. See you in the morning.
Happy Knooking.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! I have to us my driver's license to get my pain meds it has been going on for a while now. Maybe Rachel can help you there. I know they have been doing it because of the people that are out there pain med shopping. It is still profiling and those of us that follow the law about them are the ones that become the victims I hate having to give my dl out because of identity theft. Also have them count your meds at the pharmacy. I was being shorted at one point on bottles that were sealed by the manufactuer. So the count mine now to be sure I am getting them. Also you need to have them do that because if you leave the pharmacy and find you were shorted they think you took them and it is your fault. Just be aware.

Sleep well,

Pat



Angelsmom1 said:


> Yeah, in another 3 weeks...Boy not looking foward to that.
> Went to get pain meds and now they require current state ID or driver's license. Mine expired in 2008. Was told as long as info doesn't chamge I'd be okay. Well pharmacy would not give me my meds. Takes 2-3 weeks to get state ID sent back to me. Now what. I'm getting irratable. Is that normal too. I don't know what to do as the medicines are narcotics that I have been on for years. They could have at least warned me when I dropped off script the other day.
> Finally finished my dish cloth. So for my next small project, I mak try to do the knooked cat toy.
> Having major storms heres tonight. so I had better shut this down. It's lightening and thundering. See you in the morning.
> Happy Knooking.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

that is rediculus, but I'll do it any way. Most of mine are in patch form so that's easier than pills.
Been dreaming and looking in Herrschners catalog. Just wishing.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I finished my spa cloth and started another one. This one is going faster. I love it when I can memorize a pattern. Doc appt went well. But he got on to me for trimming my callouses on my own. Other than that everything is good. Did the pillow help you sleep bet it was so soft. I found a pattern in the new April/May your knitting life magazine that I want to try on the knook. It is the tent blanket. That magazine and the new spring/summer Vogueknitting mag has some great patterns in them. Now I have to just get busy and get to knooking.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like your making big progress. Yes, I did sleep better and yes the pillow is very soft and comforting. I also have a fur roll massage pillow too. I used yours for my head and put the roll pillow under my lower back on massage. It was close to heaven. I had a drs appt too so I haven't had a chance to do any yarn work today. I did finish my dishcloth last night. Started a new one and now Hippie chick wants to do a knit along with me on crochet squares. We are allowing ourselves a week per square do to out schedules. She's almost done with 1 already and we haven't officially started. I am now working on church newsletter. Got to finish that up so they can mail them out tomorrow. I'. pooped, but got things I have to do tonight before I can go to bed. Like eat something. My appetite has disapeared. My doc thinks I should get my liver labs done again as I shouldn't be feeling this "out of it" from the chemo. If liver looks okay, I may have to stop chemo. Going to look for that stuff I asked you about. Can I find it in a health food store? I also have to get a new State ID so I can get my medicine. They passed a new law today, No prescriptions of schedule 2 and some 3 medicines without a current picture ID. I'd been using my Driver's license that expired in 2008. Now they say I can't use it. So off to DMV tomorrow afternoon, then wait 2 weeks for them to send it to me from the state capital. So no pain meds or my wake up meds til I get that new ID. 2 weeks off pain meds and withdrawl is not going to be fun. So if you don't see me on here, that's why. But i'll still check PM s and regular e-mail. 
I got my swap box today. Some real nice burgundy vanna's yarn. A ball of red cotton. My favvorute chocolate and lovely candle and some very nice smelling hand soap. But I don't know who sent it. No user name or e-mail address. Hoping swap leader will get us together.
Got to go try to eat some thing and finish letters. Have fun with your yarn. Wonder where Carolyn is?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Last I heard Carolyn went to visit family and received an early birthday party but that was the last that I had heard from her. Hope she is okay will pm her later. I am going to try and up load my new pic of my spa cloth we will see what happens. I haven't learned to make them smaller yet so I hope it isn't too big. 

Looks like I have some mistakes in this one but I hope not. I hope it is just a tension problem.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks great Ciyona, Is it a garter ridge pattern? I do alot of wash cloths in that patterns. I don't see any mistakes. Looks great.
Good night. Jacki


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It is garter st and stockenett st with a crocheted border to finish it off. All done with the knook of course. The second one is going faster but instead of slipping the first with yarn in front I am doing it with the yarn in back as if to knit. So far I like that way better I am getting a better edge. I had thought about taking a pattern from one of my books on edging and put it around it might do it with this next one.

I was mainly referring to the gaps in the sts that I see. Guess it is just a tension issue.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

yeah, that's a garter ridge pattern. I use it alot on washcloths. I really like the border. Next time you could try a picot crochet border. That would also help it to be a good washing surface. But would look good too.
We always see our so called mistakes. My last wash cloth has 2 holes in it. Don't know how I did it, but they are there. Didn't notice till I was done. I'll keep this one to myself . I started another cloth with hdc and tr crochets and will have a picot border too. Just trying new things.
Still going to be doing knit a long making diffrent 8" crocheted squares. Goal it to make 1 a week. Hippie chick is already done with one.Were using squares from the purplekitty.com site. So I got lots to do.
She's also teaching me ow to use my scanner so I can post little things on site here somewhere.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I use my cell phone and take a pic then email to self and use photo gallery to up load to kp all I do once it is on the puter is reply to a post or create a new one then go back and edit the post and add the attachment by copying then pasting it.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

For some reason, if I take picture on cell then send it to my e-mail, it doesn't come up. It locks up puter. So I could send it by cell phone to your phone, then you can e-mail it to me. That's the only way I can get my photos onto my computer.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll pm you my number.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are some pics of dishcloths done by Jacki, they are a simple garter stitch pattern and are 100% cotton. Jacki, tell us if these were done with the knook or knitted and I will edit to put the rest of the info in with the pics I can't remember if you said which they were.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

they are justplain knitted. Want to put a border on them. Not my best work, but I gave all the good ones away. I'm keeping these bor my bath. I love how they lather up.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello can you explain .. what is knook method im intrigued


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

The short of it Jeanie is that the knook is a crochet hook with a hole at one end to hold a cord that acts as the second needle for knitting. Therefore, it allows you to create a knitted item with a crochet hook. Here are three tutorials to help you understand just what it is and how it works. We here are dedicated to helping you want to learn how to use the knook. It is easier for a crocheter to pick up how to do this but anyone can learn it. All you need to know to start is how to cast on a chain and to pick up stitches and the basic knit and purl stitch. You can also go to www.raverly.com and search the work knooking. You will find information there on the subject as there are a number of ladies that work on projects with the knook and they too can answer your questions as well. Good luck and if you have any question we here will be glad to help. I do check the thread daily and if I don't get back to you right away be assured I will get back to you as soon as I can.

http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

jeanie_girluk said:


> Hello can you explain .. what is knook method im intrigued


If Ciyona can't get to you, i'll try to help you any way I can.You can get a beginners kit and some pattern books on the web.If you want to know where, just ask and we'll point you in right direction.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Love my knook, just have no time as I am in a March madness Crochet off!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hippie Chick said:


> Love my knook, just have no time as I am in a March madness Crochet off!!


And she's down by one!
Hi Ciyona, Pillow and I get along great together.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > Love my knook, just have no time as I am in a March madness Crochet off!!
> ...


OMG!! I will catch up! Youll see ~:O)


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm in trouble now :-(


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Muuuuahahhaahahhhahahhaha! On last row right now...


Angelsmom1 said:


> I'm in trouble now :-(


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats great Jacki, I knew that pillow was for you.



Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > Love my knook, just have no time as I am in a March madness Crochet off!!
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I have maybe three inches to go on my second spa cloth and will have it done soon sure is going faster than they first one. I am already thinking of my next project. Going to be bigger than a scarf but smaller than an afghan. I will do this on the knook and don't know how long it is going to take. But I love the challenge.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

This is neat, really really neat! I have never heard of a knook. Is it like crocheting but you get the look of knitting? I'm interested. Can you find many patterns to do this with or do you convert your own? Thanks for the pics. You did a wonderful job on it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Lindylou22, there are some pattern books out from leisure arts but you can do almost any crochet or knitted pattern on the knook and you can combine the two. Leisure arts shows you how in their tutorial. You just follow the pattern as if you were knitting it using the stitches for the knook for knitted ones and you just crochet for the crochet patterns. If you combine then you will have to do some decreases and increased to make sure your garment comes out to the right gauge width. Again leisure arts explains this for you in their tutorials.



Lindylou22 said:


> This is neat, really really neat! I have never heard of a knook. Is it like crocheting but you get the look of knitting? I'm interested. Can you find many patterns to do this with or do you convert your own? Thanks for the pics. You did a wonderful job on it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for being so helpful.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome any questions you have just ask Jacki or I will be sure to get you an answer. We too are just learning the knook and I wanted to have a place for those interested to learn and ask questions. If we can't answer them there my be some on on ravelry.com that can do it for you. Just type in knooking in the search bar there are a lot of ladies there that can help you as well.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for the links on knook knitting Ciyona ,I will be having a try at this very soon


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome Jeanie, If you can't find any hooks just drill a hole in a spare crochet hook large enough to accommadate a cord that will hold your project.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> You are welcome Jeanie, If you can't find any hooks just drill a hole in a spare crochet hook large enough to accommadate a cord that will hold your project.


Unfortunately my hooks are metal and plastic... So I bought the knook. I found mine at Beverly's locally. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

There 2 ways of doing knooking. Ciyona has put in links to you-tube videos. or you can go to leisurearts.com or bagsmith.com. They have tutorials. I'm sure you'll find a style you like best. Plus the booklet in kit is helpful. There are 4 books available at maggiescrochet.com, or aniesattic.com and herrschners has a deal on all for books together. One is istructional the other 3 are patterns. But like Ciyona said you can use any knit pattern. Takes a little practice to get tesio right, but not hard to do. Have fun!


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Is this like using an afghan hook? your scarf is very pretty.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Good Morning aliciawake, I know Jackie is having computer issues this morning so I am sending you a link to go see for yourself how it is done! Both right handed or lefties too have a video on this page:
http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook?p=2&utm_campaign=ff40855cf6-February_2012_2nd_Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter
Have fun!


aliciawake said:


> Is this like using an afghan hook? your scarf is very pretty.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Hippie Chick, Thanks for taking on in Jacki's sted. Health issues often make it hard to keep up with the thread and believe me I am greatful that she was their for me when I started this. Thanks for helping aliciawake with her question and I guess I need to get around to making a new thread as this one is getting rather long. I will let everyone know when I start it I want to up load all the pics and the ones I did for Jacki as well. I should have time tomorrow to work on it. I plan on getting a good intro done with the pics of the knooked items and then follow them with Jacki's. I am more of a night owl so it is nice to have someone help during the day to answer question's. Sometimes I would like to have a place where I could hold some classes to teach people how to use the knook. My next project is going to be a big one as I found something that I really want to do but it is going to take time to finish as it is a blanket for fireside sitting for 2 to snuggle. I have to get some more yarn but have enough to get started. Working on the different colour strips is another matter. While it takes time you do get faster as you work on different projects. I am getting better at working the purl st as that one is my most difficult to do. So thanks again for helping out.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi aliciawake, it isn't the same and for me right now it works best with a short hook. I use a different technique that the leisure arts way. Check back a page or two in the thread and you will find some links that I posted that will help you. Also check on ravelry.com and search knooking the ladies there may be helpful. I must tell you that everything I know about knooking I learned on my own and with help of others in researching the subject. My intent here is to help others learn about the knook and give you the basics. We learn together and there is always something that someone else has to teach me. I am not by far a know it all but I do try to find the answers if I can and if not I let you know that I don't have an answer. So, ask away and we will try our best to get you answers.



aliciawake said:


> Is this like using an afghan hook? your scarf is very pretty.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

My pleasure Ciyona! I have a small posting started if you want to transfer to it with all your pics and info. It is only 3 pages long  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49510-1.html
Have a great night! ~Kim


Ciyona said:


> Hi Hippie Chick, Thanks for taking on in Jacki's sted. Health issues often make it hard to keep up with the thread and believe me I am greatful that she was their for me when I started this. Thanks for helping aliciawake with her question and I guess I need to get around to making a new thread as this one is getting rather long. I will let everyone know when I start it I want to up load all the pics and the ones I did for Jacki as well. I should have time tomorrow to work on it. I plan on getting a good intro done with the pics of the knooked items and then follow them with Jacki's. I am more of a night owl so it is nice to have someone help during the day to answer question's. Sometimes I would like to have a place where I could hold some classes to teach people how to use the knook. My next project is going to be a big one as I found something that I really want to do but it is going to take time to finish as it is a blanket for fireside sitting for 2 to snuggle. I have to get some more yarn but have enough to get started. Working on the different colour strips is another matter. While it takes time you do get faster as you work on different projects. I am getting better at working the purl st as that one is my most difficult to do. So thanks again for helping out.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are some pics of the cords I have been experimenting with. I hope the pics are clear enough for all of you to see.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will start a new thread in a day or two and will repost all the pics and links there to give everyone and idea of the things I do to make my knooking easier. I had a slight catastophy tonight as I broke the hook I was using for my project. Now I have an excuse to shop for more hooks to convert to knook hooks. I was almost done with my project too. Oh well, goes to show the cheap isn't always the best. Of course the drilled hole wasn't exactly lined up right and I had to use a bead reamer to enlarge it so it was only a matter of time before it decided to break. Live and learn. I will try to find some good old fashioned bamboo hooks or metal ones or both.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay everyone I started a new thread. This one was a bit long. Here is the link to the new thread. See you all there. I posted Jacki's wash cloths with a pic of my spa cloth for comparison. I must say Jacki's looks better and the pic of mine isn't all that great.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65594-1.html#1178781


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona you rock I love it. What happen to the other scarf. A little holier. If you do not mind me saying and by the way my cables are a mess wish mine looked like yours.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I put it on the back burner for a bit later I was having a rough time the last few months and decided that I would do a few other things. Luckily it is at a place where picking it back up will be easy. I had stopped at the beginning of my 14 repeats so when I pick it back up again it will be there that I start. It will be a good one to work on when I get bored with the blanket so I will alternate the two I think. It does look nice I think and I do need to finish it. As for the one for my mom I really need to get moving on that one. However, I have a pattern around here that I found that is still cables and I like it better may just start all over and do the new pattern.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Ciyona you rock I love it. What happen to the other scarf. A little holier. If you do not mind me saying and by the way my cables are a mess wish mine looked like yours.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I put it on the back burner for a bit later I was having a rough time the last few months and decided that I would do a few other things. Luckily it is at a place where picking it back up will be easy. I had stopped at the beginning of my 14 repeats so when I pick it back up again it will be there that I start. It will be a good one to work on when I get bored with the blanket so I will alternate the two I think. It does look nice I think and I do need to finish it. As for the one for my mom I really need to get moving on that one. However, I have a pattern around here that I found that is still cables and I like it better may just start all over and do the new pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the blanket going that you got the pattern for did you finish that. I love you because you seem to have as many things going on as me.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

No haven't finished the blanket yet. And I need to add another project for my next swap. I am thinking of some pot lid covers and frying pan handles I have the patters around someplace. I will do those with the knook at least the frying pan handle cover anyway. It will be easy and quick to do. The pot lid cover is crocheted so I may just have to do it that way.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

A pic of my swap package is posted in swaps under Hometown usa swap. It was the one to be mailed out on the 25th of mar. I needed to send it out early to be sure my swap partner received hers in time.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow that is a pretty scarf. Good job!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks pink, How is your knooking going. I am working on two at a time shawls right now and kinda set aside the cable one that I wanted to do I found something a bit more easier. Sorry I have had so much going on that it is hard to keep up with things. I messed up and don't get my notifications again so I have to check on my post for the the next two months daily as well as my book marks. Just thought I would check in with you and see how things were going.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Wow that is a pretty scarf. Good job!


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Just recently saw this on one of the shopping channels and want to get it. Cheaper at Hobby Lobby or Walmart, I have heard. Want to get one this week.
Very nicely done by the way.

Also have a wooden loom, rectangular knitter. Bought on shopping channel, but see that JoAnns has them.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy Easter! I have not been doing much of anything because I am sick. I still owe my Mom finger less gloves which is a Christmas gift. However, I think there is a new Knook book book out that I want to get to see some new projects. Otherwise I am just not doing much these days.



Ciyona said:


> Thanks pink, How is your knooking going. I am working on two at a time shawls right now and kinda set aside the cable one that I wanted to do I found something a bit more easier. Sorry I have had so much going on that it is hard to keep up with things. I messed up and don't get my notifications again so I have to check on my post for the the next two months daily as well as my book marks. Just thought I would check in with you and see how things were going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you auntiehenno, I have just been making my own hooks. I get some acrylic and metal ones and will get the holes drilled sometime this week. My hooks well go from J to n not to mention the ones I already have and I am going to play with some smaller hooks for doing doilies or other finer threads and yarns.



auntiehenno said:


> Just recently saw this on one of the shopping channels and want to get it. Cheaper at Hobby Lobby or Walmart, I have heard. Want to get one this week.
> Very nicely done by the way.
> 
> Also have a wooden loom, rectangular knitter. Bought on shopping channel, but see that JoAnns has them.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Easter pink I am sorry you are so sick may God send you the blessings of good health and wellness. We will keep you in our prayers. Get your rest and don't over do. I am sure your mom understands.



pinkrose1969 said:


> Happy Easter! I have not been doing much of anything because I am sick. I still owe my Mom finger less gloves which is a Christmas gift. However, I think there is a new Knook book book out that I want to get to see some new projects. Otherwise I am just not doing much these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love you so. Yes Mom is cool. But my hands are eager to do something. LOL!



Ciyona said:


> Happy Easter pink I am sorry you are so sick may God send you the blessings of good health and wellness. We will keep you in our prayers. Get your rest and don't over do. I am sure your mom understands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

What is knook and what does the needle look like?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

ginamarie12345 said:


> What is knook and what does the needle look like?


A Knook is a hook very similar to a crochet hook. On then blunt end is a hole which a ribbon cord goes thru. It acts like a 2nd needle in regular knitting. With the Knook, you can make fabric that looks like knitting, but with a crochet type hook. On page 1 of the thread are some links that will show you how to "Knook" it is easy and really quite fun once you get the hang of it. You can use knitting patterns to make all kinds of knitting stitches. See the thread call My first knooked scarf mar 5 started by Ciyona. There are examples of her work. She is quite good at knooking and we would love to have you check out that thread as it is more up to date. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Ginamarie, welcome. At the beginning of the thread there should be a hook attached to a cord in one of the photos. That is the knook. Simply it is a crochet hook with a tapered end that has a hole in it. You pass a cord through this hole and start with a chain st of what you need for you co for the pattern you are using. You then pickup a loop in each chain making sure you have the required amount of sts for the pattern. Keeping them on the hook as you work when you have this slide them off the hook onto the cord and turn your work. Then you will begin to knit or purl sts following your pattern. It is awkward at first but once you get the hang of it is really simple to do. Tension may be a problem but as you practice it gets better and you find what works best for you. Also the loops will tighten on the hook and seem difficult to work with but you can pull up on them with your fingers to get your hook through them or use something to lift them if you can't do it with your fingers. I have used a blunt tipped darning needle sometimes for this. I would start with small items at first to get the hang of it before going to a more complex pattern. Also you can combine knitting with crochet to come up with something different with both styles of work. Watch the tutorials and practice. It can be frustrating at first but don't give up just keep practicing and you will soon be on your way to creating some lovely pieces of yarn work.



ginamarie12345 said:


> What is knook and what does the needle look like?


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Never heard of this before. It looks great. Thank u for bringing this method to my attention. 
Happy knitting


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome WaterfordGirl, It is my pleasure to have been able to bring you a new way of knitting. Are you going to give it a go. If you have any questions just ask and we will do our best to answer them at least with the simple knowledge that we have here. When I posted many asked me to keep this going and if you check my other thread My first knooked scarf Mar5th you will she more of what I am working on and some of the cording that I use to work on my projects.


----------

